# Forum Rants



## Phil104

I would like to suggest that we have a new category in the Forum, both as a general service to members' blood pressure and as an area of the Forum that acknowledges the imperfect world in which we live and the propensity of all manner of things to upset, irritate and annoy. It then might be possible to avoid threads that get posted under an innocuous title but turn out to be a vehicle for letting off steam. Doubtless this serves a purpose for the OP but personally I'd like to choose when I want to be able to easily avoid a posting where someone(s) is putting the boot in.

There are days that are grim enough as they are and naively, perhaps, I turn to the Forum for information, support, humour and a sense of connection to the coffee community. Certainly, it is useful to know that if you buy a grinder from X you are likely to have wait, but on those occasions, I'd like to be able to go to the "Forum Rants" section and know that's where it is, rather than a rant being buried in and often highjacking a perfectly helpful thread, say, about how to get the best out of a Hausgrind.

It would be easy to create a list of common complaints or rants as topics for threads, such as:

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

And, I'm sure that you can add to this list...


----------



## khampal

Good idea, may I suggest that this is the first post that is moved there


----------



## MildredM

I like a good rant now and then! Good idea having somewhere we can choose to rant, and to visit or not.

Unfortunately I can't think of anything that is getting my goat. Everything is hunkydory right now







Maybe we need a happy thread too if there isn't one already!


----------



## Syenitic

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

And, I'm sure that you can add to this list...

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden


----------



## kennyboy993

Brexit.

Only did it to beat @dfk41 to it


----------



## khampal

kennyboy993 said:


> Brexit.
> 
> Only did it to beat @dfk41 to it


He hasn't posted in nearly 2 weeks, I don't think you needed to worry haha


----------



## jimbojohn55

1. The price of beans



2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero
​


15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden

16. Brexit

17. Michael Gove

18. Work instant coffee

19. Donald Trump

20. The Royal Wedding

21. Primark FM

22. Spam

23. International number scam phone calls
​


----------



## lake_m

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden.

Ditto.

Great thread.

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden

16. Brexit

17. Michael Gove

18. Work instant coffee

19. Donald Trump

20. The Royal Wedding

21. Primark FM

22. Spam

23. International scam calls

24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time.


----------



## ashcroc

Syenitic said:


> 15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden


Replace it with a leylandii?


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden

16. Brexit

17. Michael Gove

18. Work instant coffee

19. Donald Trump

20. The Royal Wedding

21. Primark FM

22. Spam

23. International scam calls

24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time.

25. Forum sales rules

26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles.

Am channeling my inner Dfk too


----------



## MildredM

Mrboots2u said:


> 26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles.


oh goody!


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden

16. Brexit

17. Michael Gove

18. Work instant coffee

19. Donald Trump

20. The Royal Wedding

21. Primark FM

22. Spam

23. International scam calls

24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time.

25. Forum sales rules

26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles.

27. What happened to drinking traditional espresso?


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden

16. Brexit

17. Michael Gove

18. Work instant coffee

19. Donald Trump

20. The Royal Wedding

21. Primark FM

22. Spam

23. International scam calls

24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time.

25. Forum sales rules

26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles.

27. What happened to drinking traditional espresso?

28. Not being able to find the thread or post you were clearly just reading.


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden

16. Brexit

17. Michael Gove

18. Work instant coffee

19. Donald Trump

20. The Royal Wedding

21. Primark FM

22. Spam

23. International scam calls

24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time.

25. Forum sales rules

26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles.

27. What happened to drinking traditional espresso?

28. Not being able to find the thread or post you were clearly just reading.

29. All my coffee is sour.

30. All my posts are sour.


----------



## Elcee

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden

16. Brexit

17. Michael Gove

18. Work instant coffee

19. Donald Trump

20. The Royal Wedding

21. Primark FM

22. Spam

23. International scam calls

24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time.

25. Forum sales rules

26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles.

27. What happened to drinking traditional espresso?

28. Not being able to find the thread or post you were clearly just reading.

29. All my coffee is sour.

30. All my posts are sour.

31. Watching a Barista not pay any attention while making your pour over.

This person evidently needs to see @fatboyslim's RMBS thread.


----------



## Phil104

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden

16. Brexit

17. Michael Gove

18. Work instant coffee

19. Donald Trump

20. The Royal Wedding

21. Primark FM

22. Spam

23. International scam calls

24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time.

25. Forum sales rules

26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles.

27. What happened to drinking traditional espresso?

28. Not being able to find the thread or post you were clearly just reading.

29. All my coffee is sour.

30. All my posts are sour.

31. Watching a Barista not pay any attention while making your pour over.

32. The price of tickets for the London Coffee Festival

33. Is badging something as "Christmas (or Holiday or Festive) Coffee" a cyncical marketing ploy?


----------



## Dylan

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden

16. Brexit

17. Michael Gove

18. Work instant coffee

19. Donald Trump

20. The Royal Wedding

21. Primark FM

22. Spam

23. International scam calls

24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time.

25. Forum sales rules

26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles.

27. What happened to drinking traditional espresso?

28. Not being able to find the thread or post you were clearly just reading.

29. All my coffee is sour.

30. All my posts are sour.

31. Watching a Barista not pay any attention while making your pour over.

32. The price of tickets for the London Coffee Festival

33. Is badging something as "Christmas (or Holiday or Festive) Coffee a cyncical marketing ploy?

34. 'Expresso'

35. Bumping year old threads


----------



## MildredM

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden

16. Brexit

17. Michael Gove

18. Work instant coffee

19. Donald Trump

20. The Royal Wedding

21. Primark FM

22. Spam

23. International scam calls

24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time.

25. Forum sales rules

26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles.

27. What happened to drinking traditional espresso?

28. Not being able to find the thread or post you were clearly just reading.

29. All my coffee is sour.

30. All my posts are sour.

31. Watching a Barista not pay any attention while making your pour over.

32. The price of tickets for the London Coffee Festival

33. Is badging something as "Christmas (or Holiday or Festive) Coffee a cyncical marketing ploy?

34. 'Expresso'

35. Bumping year old threads

36. Feeling left out because you can't think of anything to rant about


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden

16. Brexit

17. Michael Gove

18. Work instant coffee

19. Donald Trump

20. The Royal Wedding

21. Primark FM

22. Spam

23. International scam calls

24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time.

25. Forum sales rules

26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles.

27. What happened to drinking traditional espresso?

28. Not being able to find the thread or post you were clearly just reading.

29. All my coffee is sour.

30. All my posts are sour.

31. Watching a Barista not pay any attention while making your pour over.

32. The price of tickets for the London Coffee Festival

33. Is badging something as "Christmas (or Holiday or Festive) Coffee a cyncical marketing ploy?

34. 'Expresso'

35. Bumping year old threads

36. Feeling left out because you can't think of anything to rant about.

37. Being asked if I have ever had cat poo coffee


----------



## 9719

Folk who arrive at this forum make the obligatory five or six posts and then go chasing every discount code going its just so blatantly obvious, and then to use it against the already very very heavily discounted CC M8 Arrrgh. Twenty posts minimum to show some commitment.

Even worse those who throw these codes around like confetti, make them work for there rewards.

Don't suspect the discounters mind though as it's all business.

Phew that feels better been wanting to get that out of the way for a while


----------



## MildredM

Folk posting what could be deemed as antagonistic posts when a simple query has been asked. I have sometimes felt ashamed to be a member of the forum (more recently) when I read some of the responses. It didn't used to be like this.

Lost threads. Where do they go? Can they be retrieved?

Stupid spammers posting thread after thread of rubbish on our forum grrrrr.


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> Folk posting what could be deemed as antagonistic posts when a simple query has been asked. I have sometimes felt ashamed to be a member of the forum (more recently) when I read some of the responses. It didn't used to be like this.
> 
> Lost threads. Where do they go? Can they be retrieved?
> 
> Stupid spammers posting thread after thread of rubbish on our forum grrrrr.


Trolls will be trolls







there's the ignore function for those









Lost in what way?

As for the spammers, it should be printed on 220gram paper and shoved up their a**


----------



## Stanic

********** said:


> Folk who arrive at this forum make the obligatory five or six posts and then go chasing every discount code going its just so blatantly obvious, and then to use it against the already very very heavily discounted CC M8 Arrrgh. Twenty posts minimum to show some commitment.
> 
> Even worse those who throw these codes around like confetti, make them work for there rewards.
> 
> Don't suspect the discounters mind though as it's all business.
> 
> Phew that feels better been wanting to get that out of the way for a while


Completely agree ?


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> Trolls will be trolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's the ignore function for those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost in what way?


My Wild In My Garden thread has disappeared!



> As for the spammers, it should be printed on 220gram paper and shoved up their a**


Indeed


----------



## filthynines

MildredM said:


> Folk posting what could be deemed as antagonistic posts when a simple query has been asked. I have sometimes felt ashamed to be a member of the forum (more recently) when I read some of the responses. It didn't used to be like this.


100% this.


----------



## 9719

Used to think MM was a spammer at one time the amount of posting she was capable of (proberbly still is) was/is highly impressive


----------



## xpresso

********** said:


> Used to think MM was a spammer at one time the amount of posting she was capable of (proberbly still is) was/is highly impressive


MM's A forum Treasure and plenty have the signature banners to prove it .........















.

Jon.


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> My Wild In My Garden thread has disappeared!


Oh boy indeed it's gone









Looks like it might get resurrected, hope it will


----------



## Jony

SPAM post and welcomes!! Is it Spam Monday I am sure of it. Feel a little sorry for the Mods, only slightly haha


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> My Wild In My Garden thread has disappeared!
> 
> Indeed


Mildred, quite simply at this time of the year, add water







.

Jon.


----------



## Rhys

xpresso said:


> Mildred, quite simply at this time of the year, add water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


I did that with my lawn, and like Mildred's thread it vanished..


----------



## joey24dirt

Oh I noticed something on a show we watch and actually shouted "what the f**k was that" at the tv.

Lady walked into a cafe. Ordered some kind of coffee. The barista had the pf in the left hand and the tamper in the right, then did a mid-air tamp!!

That was it I was off on a rant aimed at my poor darling about all the reasons why that was completely wrong and why you wouldn't catch me doing that don't you know


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Oh I noticed something on a show we watch and actually shouted "what the f**k was that" at the tv.
> 
> Lady walked into a cafe. Ordered some kind of coffee. The barista had the pf in the left hand and the tamper in the right, then did a mid-air tamp!!
> 
> That was it I was off on a rant aimed at my poor darling about all the reasons why that was completely wrong and why you wouldn't catch me doing that don't you know


You really are allowed to rant at anything this week Joey


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> You really are allowed to rant at anything this week Joey


Haha thanks. It's actually a funny show. I'll have to add it to the other tv thread.


----------



## xpresso

Wild flowers, over the last few years I've sown boxes and boxes, packets and packets of wild flower seeds to NO avail, no barmy answers please suggesting I throw the empty boxes, packets away.............. What a disappointment, one area I can understand why after my ever so friendly neighbour decided to apply weed killer that took out at least 180 various Hawthorne bare root plants.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Wild flowers, over the last few years I've sown boxes and boxes, packets and packets of wild flower seeds to NO avail, no barmy answers please ......


I keep seeing abundant swathes of all manner of wild flowers around here and on my travels. Some of the roundabouts and approach roads into town look stunning right now!

They obviously prefer dry, poor soil, and a good wafting of exhaust fumes


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> I keep seeing abundant swathes of all manner of wild flowers around here and on my travels. Some of the roundabouts and approach roads into town look stunning right now!
> 
> They obviously prefer dry, poor soil, and a good wafting of exhaust fumes


Methinks you are spot on, it has not gone unnoticed to me to see our council rotovate large grass areas bordering main roads and after the passage of time a beautiful display of all manner of wild flowers.


















Jon.


----------



## jimbojohn55

News where they report on the build up to a news event - where there is nothing to report - the news worthy event has not happened yet but the "build up" becomes a main news story in its self - its NOT news or news worthy, for example the last three days has been reports on Kim and Trump - when they landed, which hotels, how far away they are from the meeting venue -ITS NOT NEWS - I DONT GIVE A F**K - only report when some news happens NOT hotel logistics FFS

This also applys to Politicians walking into No10 and not saying anything (also stop shouting half arsed provocative questions that you know they will ignore just so you can broadcast them ignoring your half arsed question) im not sure this thread is helping me &#8230;..as this happens every day


----------



## xpresso

jimbojohn55 said:


> News where they report on the build up to a news event - where there is nothing to report - the news worthy event has not happened yet but the "build up" becomes a main news story in its self - its NOT news or news worthy, for example the last three days has been reports on Kim and Trump - when they landed, which hotels, how far away they are from the meeting venue -ITS NOT NEWS - I DONT GIVE A F**K - only report when some news happens NOT hotel logistics FFS
> 
> This also applys to Politicians walking into No10 and not saying anything (also stop shouting half arsed provocative questions that you know they will ignore just so you can broadcast them ignoring your half arsed question) im not sure this thread is helping me &#8230;..as this happens every day


JJ ... Please calm down calmer calmer Zen Zen Feng Shui ... please relax and re-align your equipment ... it's all facing the wrong way .. you will arise and see everything in a different light .........


----------



## Drewster

jimbojohn55 said:


> News where they report on the build up to a news event - where there is nothing to report - the news worthy event has not happened yet but the "build up" becomes a main news story in its self - its NOT news or news worthy, for example the last three days has been reports on Kim and Trump - when they landed, which hotels, how far away they are from the meeting venue -ITS NOT NEWS - I DONT GIVE A F**K - only report when some news happens NOT hotel logistics FFS
> 
> This also applys to Politicians walking into No10 and not saying anything (also stop shouting half arsed provocative questions that you know they will ignore just so you can broadcast them ignoring your half arsed question) im not sure this thread is helping me &#8230;..as this happens every day


In a similar vein.....

When some sort of event happens somewhere and the media (BBC, ITN etc) send their "Subject" Reporter/Editor to stand outside a Government Building (No10, The FCO/Home Office/DoTransport etc to tell us..... well absolutely nothing more than the headline we have already been told by the normal bod in the studio... BUT they tell us nothing OUTSIDE the department that may be responsible for....

They did it the other day outside No10... when Mrs May was out of the country (so obviously never going to come out and give a statement).

Even worse is when it is a foreign news story... when they cut to their Foreign Correspondent/Editor standing outside a foreign government building NOT telling us anything more than we already know......

..... and breath!!!


----------



## jimbojohn55

xpresso said:


> JJ ... Please calm down calmer calmer Zen Zen Feng Shui ... please relax and re-align your equipment ... it's all facing the wrong way .. you will arise and see everything in a different light .........


Don't get me started on Feng shui


----------



## 9719

jimbojohn55 said:


> News where they report on the build up to a news event - where there is nothing to report - the news worthy event has not happened yet but the "build up" becomes a main news story in its self - its NOT news or news worthy, for example the last three days has been reports on Kim and Trump - when they landed, which hotels, how far away they are from the meeting venue -ITS NOT NEWS - I DONT GIVE A F**K - only report when some news happens NOT hotel logistics FFS
> 
> This also applys to Politicians walking into No10 and not saying anything (also stop shouting half arsed provocative questions that you know they will ignore just so you can broadcast them ignoring your half arsed question) im not sure this thread is helping me &#8230;..as this happens every day


Jim you should do as I do which is NOT watch or listen to any news of any kind, been doing so now for well over two years and I really don't feel as if I've missed anything.....apart from a load a b******s.

There was never any good news, just death and destruction, and over these last two years plus I really don't feel as if I've missed out at all, lets face it very little of it, if any affects us personally and what does we can't really alter therefore why bother.

Give it a try if only for a week or two you might be surprised


----------



## xpresso

jimbojohn55 said:


> Don't get me started on Feng shui


It's a dark colombian from Foundry aint it .. JJ ?.

Jon.


----------



## Phil104

I'm building up for a rant about why we've lost the list of rants - it provides at an glance guide as to the rants that have been covered and if there's one thing that gets me going it's the rehashing of rants.


----------



## ashcroc

People who complain about others flaunting the rules of for sale posts then doing the exact same thing themselves.


----------



## xpresso

AFAIK .... It's all round to Joey24's this week-end as he's having a ball.

Dress optional.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Donal F**kwit Trump - I really despise and detest

His racism

His lies

His description of everything as the "goodest and bestist"

His misogyny

His abuse of others

His plastic trophy wife

His grown up scheming sons and daughters

His Style - fecking gold plated cheap trashy everything

His marketing of his name- the slang for fart -on everything

His corrupt henchmen

His lazy endless golfing ass

His hair -WTF is that

His concept of a white supremacist country club

His love of other corrupt dotards

His lack of a moral compass

His ties - stop trying to point at your tiny dick

His history of sexual exploitation of women

His constant repetition of the same things - this does not make them true

That's it I feel better - till the news comes on anyway


----------



## xpresso

jimbojohn55 said:


> Donal F**kwit Trump - I really despise and detest
> 
> His racism
> 
> His lies
> 
> His description of everything as the "goodest and bestist"
> 
> His misogyny
> 
> His abuse of others
> 
> His plastic trophy wife
> 
> His grown up scheming sons and daughters
> 
> His Style - fecking gold plated cheap trashy everything
> 
> His marketing of his name- the slang for fart -on everything
> 
> His corrupt henchmen
> 
> His lazy endless golfing ass
> 
> His hair -WTF is that
> 
> His concept of a white supremacist country club
> 
> His love of other corrupt dotards
> 
> His lack of a moral compass
> 
> His ties - stop trying to point at your tiny dick
> 
> His history of sexual exploitation of women
> 
> His constant repetition of the same things - this does not make them true
> 
> That's it I feel better - till the news comes on anyway


Can I assume your no fan of his JJ







.

Jon.


----------



## jymbob

Being expected to care about the World Cup.

Being expected to care about Star Wars because I work with computers.

"News" articles that basically are just "people are saying things on Twitter about this here's what they said and here's a link to the tweet where they said it"


----------



## Nopapercup

Paper cups! At least for espresso. Roasters give tasting notes and baristas in "specialty" coffee shops are showing their craft but then expect you to drink it out of a paper cup. It takes 30 seconds to drink an espresso I can stay in for that! If you go to a wine tasting at a vineyard they would never pour the wine into a paper cup because it tastes like shit.

Back in London for a few days, one of the local coffee shops, Story in Battersea has just opened a second branch across from Clapham Junction so this morning I thought I would try it out. I walk in and see they serve Square Mile fortunately not Red Brick as that's also usually a sign to turn around and walk out. I go to order an espresso where the barista tells me they only serve in paper cups. There reason is they're concentrating on take away. Not sure why all the seating indoors is there. Anyways I went somewhere else. Rant over.


----------



## DavecUK

Pretty soon the hipsters will want you to cup your hands under the portafilter spout....no cup required.


----------



## MildredM

Nopapercup said:


> Paper cups! At least for espresso. Roasters give tasting notes and baristas in "specialty" coffee shops are showing their craft but then expect you to drink it out of a paper cup. It takes 30 seconds to drink an espresso I can stay in for that! If you go to a wine tasting at a vineyard they would never pour the wine into a paper cup because it tastes like shit.
> 
> Back in London for a few days, one of the local coffee shops, Story in Battersea has just opened a second branch across from Clapham Junction so this morning I thought I would try it out. I walk in and see they serve Square Mile fortunately not Red Brick as that's also usually a sign to turn around and walk out. I go to order an espresso where the barista tells me they only serve in paper cups. There reason is they're concentrating on take away. Not sure why all the seating indoors is there. Anyways I went somewhere else. Rant over.


I can't stand any drink out of a paper cup - I'm in a cafe, not at a kids party. Cup of tea in a mug at Pret today, milk in a PAPER CUP! Two tablespoons of milk. What with that, the plastic spoon and paper serviette and paper tray 'cloth' - what a flipping load of rubbish!

And by the way, don't get me started on coffee served in a GLASS! Or fish and chips (not that I'd ever...) on a SLATE!!! Put it on a plate, for goodness sakes!


----------



## 9719

@MildredM 'Or fish and chips (not that I'd ever...) on a SLATE!!! Put it on a plate, for goodness sakes!

Bloody heck lass what be wrong we wrapped in newspaper as oughta be?


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> @MildredM 'Or fish and chips (not that I'd ever...) on a SLATE!!! Put it on a plate, for goodness sakes!
> 
> Bloody heck lass what be wrong we wrapped in newspaper as oughta be?


Aye! Wrap 'em in newspaper, and plenty of scraps, mind


----------



## jimbojohn55

the postman delivering spam leaflets and flyers with your post- oi postie pack it in


----------



## Nopapercup

MildredM said:


> I can't stand any drink out of a paper cup - I'm in a cafe, not at a kids party. Cup of tea in a mug at Pret today, milk in a PAPER CUP! Two tablespoons of milk. What with that, the plastic spoon and paper serviette and paper tray 'cloth' - what a flipping load of rubbish!
> 
> And by the way, don't get me started on coffee served in a GLASS! Or fish and chips (not that I'd ever...) on a SLATE!!! Put it on a plate, for goodness sakes!


I don't mind my espresso in a glass cup but I'm with you with restaurants serving food on slate, glass or wood for that matter. What's wrong with a normal plate?


----------



## MildredM

Nopapercup said:


> I don't mind my espresso in a glass cup but I'm with you with restaurants serving food on slate, glass or wood for that matter. What's wrong with a normal plate?


I think John Finnimore would agree!


----------



## dsc

Middle lane hoggers and people driving on motorways below the speed limit which for some reason is often 67mph. Most of the time I see both happening at the same time...if only pushing people of the road was legal.

T.


----------



## Rhys

dsc said:


> Middle lane hoggers and people driving on motorways below the speed limit which for some reason is often 67mph. Most of the time I see both happening at the same time...if only pushing people of the road was legal.
> 
> T.


I was always taught it's a limit not a target. Last time I checked the national speed limit is 70mph. Though it boils my pee when I'm driving on the motorway and find folks doing under 60 in the middle lane. Do you sail by them in the outside, or swerve across into the inside and back out again?


----------



## Jacko112

Outside lane @Rhys. Think it's illegal to undertake although this rule doesn't seem to apply for motorbikes.

Annoys me when you see vans going 70+ on dual carriageways when they're limit is lower then cars yet no one seems to do anything


----------



## Rhys

Jacko112 said:


> Outside lane @Rhys. Think it's illegal to undertake although this rule doesn't seem to apply for motorbikes.
> 
> Annoys me when you see vans going 70+ on dual carriageways when they're limit is lower then cars yet no one seems to do anything


It is illegal to 'undertake', however it is also illegal to hog the middle lane. When traffic is flowing a member of 'CLOC' (Centre Lane Owners Club) plants their metallic arse in middle lane it creates a bottleneck. Traffic will then pass either side of them. They undoubtedly belong to an era that still maintains the outside is the 'slow lane' and they are in the normal lane.. Even when they are doing 50 to 60mph.. They will maintain that this is a 'safe speed' and 'can't see why anyone would want to go faster, as they won't get there any quicker'









In a world of virtual displays, it would be nice to have a HUD in my car with misslie lock. Then a nice virtual 'Boom!!' as I blow the idiots off the road. All without taking my hands off the wheel of course









I drive a little Transit Connect, and know the limits on roads for vans. Basically 50 mph in a 60 (single carriageway), 60 mph on dual carriageways and 70 mph on motorways. I had a Mercedes Sprinter up my backside the other day when out in my car, and I was doing smack on 70 (gps speed on my dash cam and Tom Tom). He was flashing his lights to get by. I was behind another car as well as we were both overtaking a member of the CLOC.. Then another passed me at must've been over 100mph!! Though these delivery companies give the drivers unrealistic deadlines and overload them with drop offs. I know that as I knew a driver for Q4 who retired who told the to stuff it. He'd take delivery's back to the yard instead of breaking the speed limit or working til past midlight..


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> It is illegal to 'undertake', however it is also illegal to hog the middle lane. When traffic is flowing a member of 'CLOC' (Centre Lane Owners Club) plants their metallic arse in middle lane it creates a bottleneck. Traffic will then pass either side of them. They undoubtedly belong to an era that still maintains the outside is the 'slow lane' and they are in the normal lane.. Even when they are doing 50 to 60mph.. They will maintain that this is a 'safe speed' and 'can't see why anyone would want to go faster, as they won't get there any quicker'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a world of virtual displays, it would be nice to have a HUD in my car with misslie lock. Then a nice virtual 'Boom!!' as I blow the idiots off the road. All without taking my hands off the wheel of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drive a little Transit Connect, and know the limits on roads for vans. Basically 50 mph in a 60 (single carriageway), 60 mph on dual carriageways and 70 mph on motorways. I had a Mercedes Sprinter up my backside the other day when out in my car, and I was doing smack on 70 (gps speed on my dash cam and Tom Tom). He was flashing his lights to get by. I was behind another car as well as we were both overtaking a member of the CLOC.. Then another passed me at must've been over 100mph!! Though these delivery companies give the drivers unrealistic deadlines and overload them with drop offs. I know that as I knew a driver for Q4 who retired who told the to stuff it. He'd take delivery's back to the yard instead of breaking the speed limit or working til past midlight..


Twits, the lots of them! CLOC members do indeed want blasting off the road, as do those who seem to think the hard shoulder is a LANE for goodness sakes. Saw an oldish chap just last week doing this. We peeped and wafted a hand towards him (as we went past him) to suggest he would be better joining the masses and that not everyone benefits from their own private lane, then the next car behind and the one behind that peeped too, all to no avail. Twit!

I feel SO rant-y today!


----------



## DavecUK

Rhys said:


> In a world of virtual displays, it would be nice to have a HUD in my car with misslie lock. Then a nice virtual 'Boom!!' as I blow the idiots off the road. All without taking my hands off the wheel of course


I'd like my car to have the ability to display a range of emojis to other drivers.

This sort of thing would be one of the essentials in the top 10.


----------



## dsc

Rhys said:


> I was always taught it's a limit not a target. Last time I checked the national speed limit is 70mph. Though it boils my pee when I'm driving on the motorway and find folks doing under 60 in the middle lane. Do you sail by them in the outside, or swerve across into the inside and back out again?


For all I care they might as well do 50mph as long as it's in the left side lane (although I'm sure lorry drives would disagree here). The idea of motorways is to move a lot of cars fast, yes limits are not targets but it gets people moving in the same direction faster, less lane changes to overtake etc. If someone can't / won't drive at 70mph (or whatever the limit is based on the vehicle used) well perhaps they should reconsider taking an A road instead or at least don't get in the way of others. That or cycle to wherever you are going









T.


----------



## Batian

Hum....

Is a Ford Connect a Car Derived van GVW below 2 tonnes?

Perhaps best to check the V5C and then refer to to the proscribed limits to ensure you are not breaking speeding laws.

For info

https://www.gov.uk/speed-limits


----------



## Planter

Batian said:


> Hum....
> 
> Is a Ford Connect a Car Derived van GVW below 2 tonnes?
> 
> Perhaps best to check the V5C and then refer to to the proscribed limits to ensure you are not breaking speeding laws.
> 
> For info
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/speed-limits


Not the case unfortunately. Just because a small van has a GVW of under 2 tonnes does not make it automatically qualify as a CDV. This is an old law, but still applies. The Ford Transit Connect is classified as a van and subject to 'van' speed limits and not cars. Shame really.


----------



## joey24dirt

You guys would hate me. My van is limited to 62mph. Always get some friendly people saying hello* after I've overtook a bunch of wagons 

*obviously by hello I mean swear words


----------



## Jony

Paying $2 for a extra shot, really!!


----------



## Rhys

Batian said:


> Hum....
> 
> Is a Ford Connect a Car Derived van GVW below 2 tonnes?
> 
> Perhaps best to check the V5C and then refer to to the proscribed limits to ensure you are not breaking speeding laws.
> 
> For info
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/speed-limits


A car derived van is basically a car that's got it's back widows removed. Be it a little hatchback or an estate. The Transit Connect (T200 in my case) was built as a van from the ground up, has a passenger seat that is very basic (the only movement in it is to fold flat to extend the cargo space to 8 foot, and give 2 cup-holders) and a sliding side door (or doors, or none at all in some cases).


----------



## Donegali

Jacko112 said:


> Outside lane @Rhys. Think it's illegal to undertake although this rule doesn't seem to apply for motorbikes.
> 
> Annoys me when you see vans going 70+ on dual carriageways when they're limit is lower then cars yet no one seems to do anything


I think you'll find this is changing, at least with speed cameras, the new ones can now distinguish between vehicle types when issuing fines (at least that's the rumour going round on the T4 forums). I too detest middle lane morons but no-one can seem to grasp they're doing it wrong. The amount of times I've come past a junction in the middle lane (pulled out so the junction can join freely) and someone pulls out in front of me despite there being no-one on the inside lane to overtake is unreal. We once came back from Gatwick down the M3 after a late night flight and the middle and outer lane were busy, with absolutely no-one in the inside lane, which you could see for miles thanks to the lights. I love driving on the continent, at least there they have good lane discipline.


----------



## dsc

Donegali said:


> The amount of times I've come past a junction in the middle lane (pulled out so the junction can join freely) and someone pulls out in front of me despite there being no-one on the inside lane to overtake is unreal.


This is something I see on a regular basis and cannot understand, some people do 60mph and still move on to the middle lane, it's like they have "don't use the leftside lane" embedded in their brain. I've even seen people do the same when moving over to the right side lane which is stupidity on a different level...

Interesting thing is that when you google this there's a large amount of drivers claiming that there's nothing wrong in driving this way. Some say it's safer in the middle lane cause they are scared of overtaking and changing lanes, others say that they use less fuel when driving at 62mph and they stick to the middle lane cause they want to avoid overtaking lorries. Shocking really, if you are scared of basic driving manoeuvres, get off the motorway, same goes for saving fuel, switching to a bicycle and let other people get to places faster and safer OR move over to the bloody leftside lane!

T.


----------



## Batian

Maybe it is the connection between licence plate and the details held by DVLA that determines whether you get fined?

Hence my suggestion you check the V5 to determine what you vehicle is classed as by DVLA.

It is possible (so I am told) to apply to change the class of vehicle for those that are in the 'grey area'. I wondered if my X reg VW Caddy would have fell into that, same engine, running gear and chassis as a VW Golf, but looked nothing like one.

I know knackered Land Rovers can be re classified as Agricultural and so continue to be used within the rules of taxation, testing fuel and road mileage from farm, same as a tractor.


----------



## DavecUK

Donegali said:


> I think you'll find this is changing, at least with speed cameras, the new ones can now distinguish between vehicle types when issuing fines (at least that's the rumour going round on the T4 forums). I too detest middle lane morons but no-one can seem to grasp they're doing it wrong. The amount of times I've come past a junction in the middle lane (pulled out so the junction can join freely) and someone pulls out in front of me despite there being no-one on the inside lane to overtake is unreal. We once came back from Gatwick down the M3 after a late night flight and the middle and outer lane were busy, with absolutely no-one in the inside lane, which you could see for miles thanks to the lights. I love driving on the continent, at least there they have good lane discipline.


I have another rant, one I suspect reflects priorities, or at least where the money comes from:

*Typical CCTV image quality of serious crimes*










*Typical image quality of motoring offences using APNR or speed cameras.*

*
*


----------



## Aidy

DavecUK said:


> I have another rant, one I suspect reflects priorities, or at least where the money comes from:


Surely that's more down to the nature of what they're doing? Speed cameras can be focused for a small, specific area, cctv has to cover as wide a area as possible to be effective, meaning it loses clarity of focus.


----------



## Phil104

One of my mates had a massive rant yesterday evening. He started by posing the question: "Exactly what do the police do now?"


----------



## DavecUK

Aidy said:


> Surely that's more down to the nature of what they're doing? Speed cameras can be focused for a small, specific area, cctv has to cover as wide a area as possible to be effective, meaning it loses clarity of focus.


*Go pro £250*

*
*






Now sure this isn't actually down to the police, but someone's being terribly ripped off here.....and I'd suggest it's the taxpayer.


----------



## Batian

Phil104 said:


> One of my mates had a massive rant yesterday evening. He started by posing the question: "Exactly what do the police do now?"


Not as much as they did 9 years ago.

From the current Private Eye (1472) :

20,000 'Subjects of concern' identified by security services posing possible terrorist threat.

22,000 Police officers cut since Tories took over government in 2010.


----------



## Jony

Runners who think they run, but can't do up the laces the runners way!!


----------



## MildredM

Catching the Like button when meaning to hit the Report [spammer] button grrrrr

Catching a member's name instead of hitting the page number button - going back then doing it again!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Catching the Like button when meaning to hit the Report [spammer] button grrrrr
> 
> Catching a member's name instead of hitting the page number button - going back then doing it again!


Don't have those problems with tapa talk. Reporting a post is a lot more convoluted & nowhere near the like button. There's no pages as such either, it just takes you to the first unread post.


----------



## les24preludes

I'm a psychologist - I let other people rant..... Makes for a quiet life.


----------



## Rhys

les24preludes said:


> I'm a psychologist - I let other people rant..... Makes for a quiet life.


..and how does that make you feel?


----------



## les24preludes

Rhys said:


> ..and how does that make you feel?


HaHa! There's no answer to that!


----------



## MildredM

les24preludes said:


> HaHa! There's no answer to that!


I'm sure there is. We're listening!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I'm sure there is. We're listening!


You sure wanna get a pro started?


----------



## hotmetal

Rhys said:


> ..and how does that make you feel?


Jung at heart 

I can't believe nobody beat me to that!


----------



## martinierius

Jung... I only read his biography which was supposed to be easy reading... I convinced myself that if I read it a few times I would understand him better but ... but ... I didn't so much  (at the age of 15, so rather j(o)ung)


----------



## MildredM

martinierius said:


> Jung... I only read his biography which was supposed to be easy reading... I convinced myself that if I read it a few times I would understand him netter but ... but ... I didn't so much  (at the age of 15, so rather j(o)ung)


"It all depends on how we look at things, and not how they are in themselves."


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> "It all depends on how we look at things, and not how they are in themselves."


Back to OT: people trying to act smart babbling a pile of futile theory wank.


----------



## les24preludes

Hasi said:


> Back to OT: people trying to act smart babbling a pile of futile theory wank.


People trying to wank while babbling a pile of futile theory would be much more interesting....


----------



## ashcroc

hotmetal said:


> Jung at heart
> 
> I can't believe nobody beat me to that!


If he were Freudian he'd be wearing slippers!


----------



## Batian

les24preludes said:


> People trying to wank while babbling a pile of futile theory would be much more interesting....


Do you come here often? (







!)


----------



## les24preludes

Batian said:


> Do you come here often? (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !)


Time is inherently a paradox. A temporal paradox, time paradox, or time travel paradox is a paradox, an apparent contradiction, or a logical contradiction that is associated with the idea of time and time travel. In physics, temporal paradoxes fall into two broad groups: consistency paradoxes exemplified by the grandfather paradox; and causal loops. More broadly, a variation of the Fermi paradox also applies to time travel.

But of course, you knew this already....


----------



## Hasi

What goes around comes around


----------



## joey24dirt

"The universe is shaped exactly like the earth, if you're going straight long enough you end up where you were"

Modest mouse - 3rd planet


----------



## Mrboots2u

les24preludes said:


> People trying to wank while babbling a pile of futile theory would be much more interesting....


I think you were logged into the wrong forum when you posted that.....


----------



## les24preludes

Mrboots2u said:


> I think you were logged into the wrong forum when you posted that.....


You're not telling me that coffee drinkers don't have a sense of humour I hope!


----------



## MildredM

A mini rant. Is it just me but when someone asks for advice (because you have the experience and knowledge to help) then either they don't listen or do the opposite or tell you they know better anyway (even though they don't) you simply wonder why you didn't save your breath to cool your porridge?


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> A mini rant. Is it just me but when someone asks for advice (because you have the experience and knowledge to help) then either they don't listen or do the opposite or tell you they know better anyway (even though they don't) you simply wonder why you didn't save your breath to cool your porridge?


This is what I do for a living!!!!

I have about 30 odd years of experience in doing what I do... I have done it in multiple and various organisations... using many and various technologies..

and basically I am pretty good at what I do (and pretty expensive)....

So why is it that EVERY TIME I get a new gig I have to go through a couple of months of STATING THE BLEEDING OBVIOUS and being ignored or sometimes even argued with....... before eventual either them listening to what I am saying and acting on it (or to be fair, occasionally me just getting so pissed off I go elsewhere)

FFS - they get me in because I am an "expert".... they pay me lots of money for my thoughts/advice..... and then ignore what I am telling them!!!!

Sometimes I just "Keep quiet and Keep Invoicing"..... but I do like to "earn" the money I am paid.....


----------



## les24preludes

Drewster said:


> This is what I do for a living!!!!
> 
> I have about 30 odd years of experience in doing what I do... I have done it in multiple and various organisations... using many and various technologies..
> 
> and basically I am pretty good at what I do (and pretty expensive)....
> 
> So why is it that EVERY TIME I get a new gig I have to go through a couple of months of STATING THE BLEEDING OBVIOUS and being ignored or sometimes even argued with....... before eventual either them listening to what I am saying and acting on it (or to be fair, occasionally me just getting so pissed off I go elsewhere)


I can see your point of view of course. In my business - I coach musicians and other performers and creatives - I'm prepared to be wrong at any moment. In fact when I meet a new client I try and have a completely "empty" mindset. For probably the first hour I just listen and learn. I too have 30 years experience and have even written 5 books on what I do, but like I say, if I didn't learn from each person I wouldn't be doing my job right and all the excitement of discovery would go out of the job anyway. I wouldn't say I look forward to being wrong, but I do look forward always to seeing things in a different way. Every person is different. That's a beautiful thing.

But we do different things - there's a degree of mentoring in what I do, but it's not the main thing which is constructing a forward evolution in harmony and in active participation with my client. It's pretty fundamental that the client is never wrong, or at least not made to feel wrong.

I've just had central heating installed. I could easily construct a comedy sketch where my plumber asked me 'how do you feel about this radiator?". When you need an expert to do what they do best, you would be foolish to not take advantage of their expertise. I imagine you deal in hardware and how to install and use it. Hardware is another country.


----------



## Missy

And I do an even odder thing when I'm running the nappy library. It's a mixture of parent support, mentoring, how do they feel about the process (which they've chosen to engage with) alongside the fact that I do have specialist knowledge for which there is a *right and wrong* answer.

The amount of "well I read on Facebook" is really infuriating... And I've stopped arguing, I just explain why washing nappies in a mixture of bleach and dishwasher tablets may not be the best plan ever, what we recommend, and then wait the inevitable two months until they are back moaning that everything leaks...


----------



## les24preludes

Missy said:


> And I do an even odder thing when I'm running the nappy library. It's a mixture of parent support, mentoring, how do they feel about the process (which they've chosen to engage with) alongside the fact that I do have specialist knowledge for which there is a *right and wrong* answer.
> 
> The amount of "well I read on Facebook" is really infuriating... And I've stopped arguing, I just explain why washing nappies in a mixture of bleach and dishwasher tablets may not be the best plan ever, what we recommend, and then wait the inevitable two months until they are back moaning that everything leaks...


Thanks for that! Really made me laugh!


----------



## Missy

I love that you think I'm joking....


----------



## les24preludes

Missy said:


> I love that you think I'm joking....


I'm not laughing at you - just the way you describe all these situations. You really make them come alive!


----------



## Drewster

les24preludes said:


> I can see your point of view of course. In my business - I coach musicians and other performers and creatives - I'm prepared to be wrong at any moment. In fact when I meet a new client I try and have a completely "empty" mindset. For probably the first hour I just listen and learn. I too have 30 years experience and have even written 5 books on what I do, but like I say, if I didn't learn from each person I wouldn't be doing my job right and all the excitement of discovery would go out of the job anyway. I wouldn't say I look forward to being wrong, but I do look forward always to seeing things in a different way. Every person is different. That's a beautiful thing.
> 
> But we do different things - there's a degree of mentoring in what I do, but it's not the main thing which is constructing a forward evolution in harmony and in active participation with my client. It's pretty fundamental that the client is never wrong, or at least not made to feel wrong.
> 
> I've just had central heating installed. I could easily construct a comedy sketch where my plumber asked me 'how do you feel about this radiator?". When you need an expert to do what they do best, you would be foolish to not take advantage of their expertise. I imagine you deal in hardware and how to install and use it. Hardware is another country.


No No - you are taking it far too seriously (This is the RANT thread remember)....

PS it is many many years since I had anything to do with hardware (other than my laptop/desktop).....

Nowadays even "Hardware" isn't...... pretty well everybody I work with uses some level of virtualisation even as far as having no real "tin"


----------



## les24preludes

Drewster said:


> No No - you are taking it far too seriously (This is the RANT thread remember)....


Right. Got that! Thanks!!


----------



## Hasi

...btw I hate flies of all sorts. Especially indoors.

What's the point of flies, anyways? Ok... they serve as food for more advanced life forms.

Maybe I think of myself as being too advanced to have them for dinner?


----------



## Jony

Well fruit flies have our genetics/ some genes


----------



## 9719

Mosquitoes around here have my DNA in them, little buzzy %-:*#℅π# 's.


----------



## les24preludes

********** said:


> Mosquitoes around here have my DNA in them, little buzzy %-:*#℅π# 's.


When Rupert Brooke wrote 'there is some corner of a foreign field that is forever England" he was secretly thinking of mosquitoes..... after all, their air acrobatics were vastly superior to the Luftwaffe...


----------



## Hasi

People trying to excuse flying annoyments.


----------



## Hasi

Jony said:


> Well fruit flies have our genetics/ some genes


That'll explain most of daily human muppetry...


----------



## hotmetal

Brilliant! I'll try to remember those. "Daily human Muppetry" has a great ring to it. Accusing adversaries of having dominant fruit fly genetics might also make them pause their torrent of vulgar invective while they think about what you just said.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Snakehips

hotmetal said:


> Accusing adversaries of having dominant fruit fly genetics might also make them pause their torrent of vulgar invective while they think about what you just said.


 @hotmetal Don't think for one minute you're going to catch me out with those sort of smart arse tactics! Stop being such a tw*t !


----------



## hotmetal

Snakehips said:


> @hotmetal Don't think for one minute you're going to catch me out with those sort of smart arse tactics! Stop being such a tw*t !


Wind yer neck in Fruitflyhips... oh hang on, do fruit flies have hips? Do snakes have necks... oh now I'm confused... 

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal

Hasi said:


> People trying to excuse flying annoyments.


Don't get mad, get even.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bug-Salt-Camofly-2-0-Eradication/dp/B00TXQQDW6


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> Don't get mad, get even.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bug-Salt-Camofly-2-0-Eradication/dp/B00TXQQDW6


what the hell...?!

read through the reviews - plain awesomeness!!


----------



## Phil104

People chatting in the middle of a shop door way.

People chatting the middle of a busy pavement or not even a busy one, just a narrow one.

This plus flying insects plus speeding cars plus...


----------



## Jacko112

Plus, driving whilst using a handheld mobile! Saw one lady this morning, phone on shoulder being held by head whilst her child was in the back! Arghh!


----------



## dsc

Drewster said:


> This is what I do for a living!!!!
> 
> I have about 30 odd years of experience in doing what I do... I have done it in multiple and various organisations... using many and various technologies..
> 
> and basically I am pretty good at what I do (and pretty expensive)....
> 
> So why is it that EVERY TIME I get a new gig I have to go through a couple of months of STATING THE BLEEDING OBVIOUS and being ignored or sometimes even argued with....... before eventual either them listening to what I am saying and acting on it (or to be fair, occasionally me just getting so pissed off I go elsewhere)
> 
> FFS - they get me in because I am an "expert".... they pay me lots of money for my thoughts/advice..... and then ignore what I am telling them!!!!
> 
> Sometimes I just "Keep quiet and Keep Invoicing"..... but I do like to "earn" the money I am paid.....


Same sh*t here, less experience on my part but if I'm taken on as a consultant and paid it would make sense if this was somehow used. It feels like you have to prove your worth before anyone takes you seriously, before that anything you say is taken on board, but eventually ignored. It even goes as far as safety and risk related things, shocking how much engineers don't care about cause it's not "the usual thing we do around here".

T.


----------



## dsc

Phil104 said:


> People chatting in the middle of a shop door way.
> 
> People chatting the middle of a busy pavement or not even a busy one, just a narrow one.
> 
> This plus flying insects plus speeding cars plus...


That and people stopping suddenly in the middle of the pavement just to have a think about something, take a phonecall or chat to each other. Happens ever time I go to London on any of the uber busy streets, then makes me want to choke people and not go to London ever again:/

T.


----------



## Phil104

I'm ashamed to rant about this because it's only a 2/10 rant, really, but what's going on with people who put 'Best' at the end of their email before their name?

Best what?

'Best get lost.' 'Best ignore this email.' 'Best hope we live to fight another day.' 'Best I never hear from you again.'

Best what?

Actually, it's just gone to 4/10

Best,

Phil


----------



## dsc

Most likely falls in line with the "Hope you are well?" at the start of some emails where the question mark just makes no sense. Are you asking me if I know that you are hopeful that I'm well?

Best,

T.


----------



## ashcroc

Phil104 said:


> I'm ashamed to rant about this because it's only a 2/10 rant, really, but what's going on with people who put 'Best' at the end of their email before their name?
> 
> Best what?
> 
> 'Best get lost.' 'Best ignore this email.' 'Best hope we live to fight another day.' 'Best I never hear from you again.'
> 
> Best what?
> 
> Actually, it's just gone to 4/10
> 
> Best,
> 
> Phil


this might explain it for you. Definition 2 is more in keeping with email but definition 1 is a classic.


----------



## Phil104

ashcroc said:


> this might explain it for you. Definition 2 is more in keeping with email but definition 1 is a classic.


Thank you, consider me illuminated and reassured that this is well parodied behaviour although I'm intrigued that @MildredM is popping up at the yacht club...


----------



## MildredM

Phil104 said:


> Thank you, consider me illuminated and reassured that this is well parodied behaviour although I'm intrigued that @MildredM is popping up at the yacht club...


Ho! Not my Best move


----------



## Batian

dsc said:


> Most likely falls in line with the "Hope you are well?" at the start of some emails where the question mark just makes no sense. Are you asking me if I know that you are hopeful that I'm well?
> 
> Best,
> 
> T.


Best wishes shortened, same use as 'Yours', missing the sincerely or faithfully.

Lazy and a sin I am sure, and I would have to plead guilty with several TICs.

Best, B.


----------



## les24preludes

Phil104 said:


> I'm ashamed to rant about this because it's only a 2/10 rant, really, but what's going on with people who put 'Best' at the end of their email before their name? Best what? 'Best get lost.' 'Best ignore this email.' 'Best hope we live to fight another day.' 'Best I never hear from you again.' Best what? Actually, it's just gone to 4/10 Best, Phil


Oh dear - I always sign out "Best...." You got me. So my "rant" score is 2 to 4 out of 10 currently according to available data.....

So...

Ah! I can see a window here for revenge. All the corporate and media people, who when you ask them a question go "So......"

So what?

Hmmm... that's a Miles Davis tune....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

les24preludes said:


> So what?
> 
> Hmmm... that's a Miles Davis tune....


Doesn't get any better


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lazy journalism that starts with..... 'scientists say'.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Snake oil politicians invoking the 'national interest' which should read 'personal interest'.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

People who keep 'putting phrases in parenthesis'.


----------



## hotmetal

The Systemic Kid said:


> People who keep 'putting phrases in parenthesis'.


People who confuse parenthesis with "scare quotes". Although cheap shots aside, I totally agree with you on that.

Schrödinger's lobster?










___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## les24preludes

The Systemic Kid said:


> Lazy journalism that starts with..... 'scientists say'.


Journalism??? I just marked a load of undergraduate essays and they are full of "according to research", "it could be argued that", "it's my opinion that", "so as we can see", "many people believe that", 'and as I have proved"...... These are academic essays. I use the word lightly in this context. Most of the references are to internet blogs and pieces of journalism, some of which themselves say "according to research"....

At last, a genuine rant! Actually I don't give a damn, because these are all musicians and as long as they can play and arouse peoples' emotions that's fine with me. They can be dyslexic, dyspraxic, dyspeptic, dysmorphic and the worst spellers in the world as long as they sound good on the bandstand.


----------



## les24preludes

The Systemic Kid said:


> Snake oil politicians invoking the 'national interest' which should read 'personal interest'.


One of the masters of snake oil was Peter Mandelson

On resigning for the first time in 1998 after failing to declare the £373,000 loan he had received from the paymaster general, Geoffrey Robinson, he said

"Through my own misjudgment I've allowed the impression to be created of wrongdoing."

"The impression of wrongdoing" then went into the political vocabulary. In a 2011 statement released on his return to London after a shady meeting in Libya with a former flatmate, Liam Fox conceded that his "frequent contacts with him may have given an impression of wrongdoing".

White man speak with forked tongue....


----------



## Banjoman

The Systemic Kid said:


> Snake oil politicians invoking the 'national interest' which should read 'personal interest'.


... always loved that Winston Churchill quote, "Patriotism is the large refuge of a scoundrel."


----------



## Phil104

I've heard it 'said':

David Cameron

George Osborne...

for giving Starbucks tax breaks.

According to research.

Best and yours

P


----------



## hotmetal

Hell hath no fury like a vested interest masquerading as a moral principle.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## 9719

A plead rather than a rant, although that could easily be reversed would everyone please refrain from mentioning MM ever again, that's the bean, not the lady.....


----------



## hotmetal

Monsooned **********?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Snakehips

********** said:


> A plead rather than a rant, although that could easily be reversed would everyone please refrain from mentioning MM ever again, that's the bean, not the lady.....


For goodness sake.... man up !! And maybe clean your grinder or not.


----------



## Phil104

I have just transferred something to google calendars and the email reply says:

"Best,The Calendar Team"


----------



## Phil104

...Unless, given it's Google, it's a coded reference to 'mess with the best die like the rest'.


----------



## dsc

1. People who say "pecifically". Why? it's not even a word god damn it! I'm surrounded by British born nationals at work and they all use this non-word.

2. Useless of google search which must've reached new levels. It's like it doesn't even matter what I stick in the search phrase, very often it just cuts out words (yes, it now asks if I want to include things it's ignored which is might nice of it, perhaps it should just search for what I typed in in the first place? and yes I use quotes to include words I want it to look for) or returns results which don't even have the words I'm looking for just because it's a popular search result. WTF Google?

Enough for Monday.

T.


----------



## Jon

I think it's pacifically. Like the Pacific.


----------



## Hasi

pacific +1

wtf google (et al.) +1


----------



## Drewster

The Systemic Kid said:


> People who keep 'putting phrases in parenthesis'.


Guilty as charged :-(

I have been known, "on occasion" (well many occasions) to include single-quotes, double quotes, brackets and even several commas in a single sentence...


----------



## Drewster

This may have been mentioned but- People who say "Can I get......"

When ordering something at a cafe/shop/etc....

NO YOU CANNOT F***ING GET ANYTHING!!!!


----------



## Hasi

Drewster said:


> This may have been mentioned but- People who say "Can I get......"
> 
> When ordering something at a cafe/shop/etc....
> 
> NO YOU CANNOT F***ING GET ANYTHING!!!!


So you prefer "I'm having that" I presume?


----------



## MildredM

Drewster said:


> This may have been mentioned but- People who say "Can I get......"
> 
> When ordering something at a cafe/shop/etc....
> 
> NO YOU CANNOT F***ING GET ANYTHING!!!!


I think it must be a coffee shop/food thing! When people come up to us to buy an Ice Cream they always say, 'may I have a [strawberry/vanilla etc] please', as though they are suddenly about 5 years old! It's everyone from kids to big, burly men, cyclists to bearded, tattooed bikers!


----------



## les24preludes

MildredM said:


> I think it must be a coffee shop/food thing! When people come up to us to buy an Ice Cream they always say, 'may I have a [strawberry/vanilla etc] please', as though they are suddenly about 5 years old! It's everyone from kids to big, burly men, cyclists to bearded, tattooed bikers!


Scary looking people are sometimes very gentle. I know quite a few hardcore heavy metal musicians who are very introverted and thoughtful. Weird haircuts and tattoos all up their arms and everything. A few also do Viking reenactment battles..... "Mine's a Babycham" types.....


----------



## GingerBen

Drewster said:


> This may have been mentioned but- People who say "Can I get......"
> 
> When ordering something at a cafe/shop/etc....
> 
> NO YOU CANNOT F***ING GET ANYTHING!!!!


I once knew a bar man who when asked this question would answer 'yes, you can get beer here.' Then he'd go and serve somebody else who has asked 'please can I have'.


----------



## lake_m

One Americanism that seems to have taken hold over here is "How are you?" to which the reply is "I'm good". Whatever happened to "I'm very well thank you"?


----------



## Hasi

lake_m said:


> One Americanism that seems to have taken hold over here is "How are you?" to which the reply is "I'm good". Whatever happened to "I'm very well thank you"?


One of those things us foreigners will never quite understand... I mean the principle is clear: polite question - polite answer.

It's perceived as impolite to go ahead spilling your guts to the asker. Here's my rant then:

IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE ANSWER, DON'T ASK!


----------



## lake_m

Hasi said:


> One of those things us foreigners will never quite understand... I mean the principle is clear: polite question - polite answer.
> 
> It's perceived as impolite to go ahead spilling your guts to the asker. Here's my rant then:
> 
> IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE ANSWER, DON'T ASK!


I was wondering if that would get a bite...

Congratulations for being first into the catch net.


----------



## Hasi

lake_m said:


> I was wondering if that would get a bite...
> 
> Congratulations for being first into the catch net.


It was an empty net goal, though


----------



## ZappyAd

GingerBen said:


> I once knew a bar man who when asked this question would answer 'yes, you can get beer here.' Then he'd go and serve somebody else who has asked 'please can I have'.


The publican of a place I worked at wouldn't give customers anything until they asked 'may I have' instead of 'can i'. Some nights it took a looong time to clear the backlog of customers he left waiting.


----------



## Jony

Missing my [email protected]! flight because I didn't have a physical ticket. even though I was on the cut off!!


----------



## les24preludes

I don't know if we should be grateful for media inanities or just rant about them - what used to be called "Colemanballs". On Radio 4 'News At One' today I picked up another in a report by Mark Mardell

"That was a future yet to come..."


----------



## hotmetal

les24preludes said:


> media inanities ...
> 
> "That was a future yet to come..."


http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/diana-was-still-alive-hours-before-she-died.jpg

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

les24preludes said:


> I don't know if we should be grateful for media inanities or just rant about them - what used to be called "Colemanballs". On Radio 4 'News At One' today I picked up another in a report by Mark Mardell
> 
> "That was a future yet to come..."


Oh well, if we're goint to rant about R4 then . . . Just two words. Eddie Mair.


----------



## jymbob

hotmetal said:


> People who confuse parenthesis with "scare quotes". Although cheap shots aside, I totally agree with you on that.
> 
> Schrödinger's lobster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


You want cheap shots? Parentheses.


----------



## Phil104

jymbob said:


> You want cheap shots? Parentheses.


 I think we might need a separate orthographic action thread as a sub-thread of Forum Rants. Our inspiration: Quito Orthographic Action.


----------



## hotmetal

Up the QOA! What do we want? The right to punctuate graffiti! I've been so tempted, so many times! But I just keep thinking of Monty Python and the ""people called Romanes they go the house" (Romans go home) sketch from Life of Brian.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> Up the QOA! What do we want? The right to punctuate graffiti! I've been so tempted, so many times! But I just keep thinking of Monty Python and the ""people called Romanes they go the house" (Romans go home) sketch from Life of Brian.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Ha that's it, I'm watching that this afternoon


----------



## hotmetal

jymbob said:


> You want cheap shots? Parentheses.


Yeah touché! It's quite hard to enclose something in one parenthesis, of course you need two parentheses, and a lobster that may or may not be alive.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/6046862/Apostrophist-corrects-punctuation-on-street-signs.html

https://www.theguardian.com/education/2017/apr/03/banksy-of-punctuation-puts-full-stop-bad-grammar-bristol

there you go!


----------



## jymbob

Bastardisation of phrases that had an actual meaning but are now just mispronounced colloquialisms.

Examples:

"Off his own back" - should be bat, came from cricket

"Passé" - nope, try "pas c'est," literally "not it"

And the worst offender I've thankfully only encountered once:

"Shoulda stated home"?!


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> Bastardisation of phrases that had an actual meaning but are now just mispronounced colloquialisms.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> "Off his own back" - should be bat, came from cricket
> 
> "Passé" - nope, try "pas c'est," literally "not it"
> 
> And the worst offender I've thankfully only encountered once:
> 
> "Shoulda stated home"?!


"Mercy Bucket" anyone?


----------



## les24preludes

jymbob said:


> Bastardisation of phrases that had an actual meaning but are now just mispronounced colloquialisms.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> "Off his own back" - should be bat, came from cricket
> 
> "Passé" - nope, try "pas c'est," literally "not it"
> 
> And the worst offender I've thankfully only encountered once:
> 
> "Shoulda stated home"?!


I'm a fully enrolled member of the naive and gullible club. When I was much younger I used to have piano lessons after a girl called Geraldine. I'd only heard the name Gerald before so I assumed she was Gerald Dean and always called her Gerald.

And I spent ages looking in the dictionary for the worked "laslooked". As in "Good King Wences laslooked out..."

I could go on......


----------



## les24preludes

Hasi said:


> "Mercy Bucket" anyone?


Or that old UK magazine Reveille pronounced "Ruh-valley"...

Or timbre pronounced "timber"...

Or the beer "Bombardier" pronounced "bomba dear"...


----------



## MildredM

les24preludes said:


> I'm a fully enrolled member of the naive and gullible club. When I was much younger I used to have piano lessons after a girl called Geraldine. I'd only heard the name Gerald before so I assumed she was Gerald Dean and always called her Gerald.
> 
> And I spent ages looking in the dictionary for the worked "laslooked". As in "Good King Wences laslooked out..."
> 
> I could go on......


I could too . . ..

Miss Miller! No we will not let you go - let him go

Miss Miller! We will not let him go - let him go

Miss Miller! We will not let you go, let me go.

IT *IS*!!!


----------



## jymbob

les24preludes said:


> I'm a fully enrolled member of the naive and gullible club.


Lucky you. I sent in my £100 signup fee three times but apparently it never arrived...


----------



## les24preludes

MildredM said:


> I could too . . ..
> 
> Miss Miller! No we will not let you go - let him go
> 
> Miss Miller! We will not let him go - let him go
> 
> Miss Miller! We will not let you go, let me go.
> 
> IT *IS*!!!


Then there's the immortal lyrics to The Bridge which we all loved

"Echo starters and crops in bloom

Childrens noises that come too soon

Special moon which seems too clear

Decimating the mask of fear

Hollow tarpaulin and hollow girl

Fussing off on a node of pain

And Saturday was good, never said it was snill

Shadow rises and you walk in"


----------



## MildredM

les24preludes said:


> Then there's the immortal lyrics to The Bridge which we all loved
> 
> "Echo starters and crops in bloom
> 
> Childrens noises that come too soon
> 
> Special moon which seems too clear
> 
> Decimating the mask of fear
> 
> Hollow tarpaulin and hollow girl
> 
> Fussing off on a node of pain
> 
> And Saturday was good, never said it was snill
> 
> Shadow rises and you walk in"


I reckon you've got that pretty much spot on.


----------



## cptsparko

These misheard/misspelled/mispronunciated phrases are linguistical 'Eggcorns'. Seem to remember Adam and Joe doing a segment on their 6 music show years ago.


----------



## ashcroc

Google calendar telling me Monday is a bank holiday despite it knowing full well I'm not in Scotland!


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Google calendar telling me Monday is a bank holiday despite it knowing full well I'm not in Scotland!


It is annoying, yes. I am sure I'd discovered how not to show these holidays but it seems to have reverted grrrrr.


----------



## Phil104

We need a Forum Rants T-shirt - in time for Christmas.


----------



## ashcroc

Phil104 said:


> We need a Forum Rants T-shirt - in time for Christmas.


& coffee cups in various sizes. Maybe a travel option too.


----------



## Snakehips

On the back of a very rare train journey last week, when returning from a visit to Faculty in Birmingham&#8230;&#8230;.

*Inconsiderate, arrogant, passengers on overcrowded trains.*

Primarily but not exclusively, those passengers who believe that the otherwise vacant seat next to them is there for the purpose of storing their laptop bag or other such items that should be stowed on the floor or the overhead rack!

Two examples &#8230;&#8230;..

We board the train and surprise, surprise, it's obvious that seats are at a premium. I spot a vacant seat with anotherone opposite that would be vacant if it wasn't for a laptop case and some other bits and bobs. I tell Mrs S to take the vacant seat and then politely ask the young woman if she would mind moving her stuff, to allow me to sit. She replied that the seat was reserved. I advised her that I could read and that as it was not reserved until the station after I intend to get off and that it certainly not reserved for storing her luggage, I wished to sit down. Which I did! However, victory if you wish to call it that was to be somewhat short lived.

My new travelling companion's name was Lucinda. We were never formally introduced but Lucinda is what she called herself when Clara Mandelson picked up on her mobile phone call&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. " Hi Is that Clara Mandelson? Hi, it's Lucinda here from $£@*&^%[email protected] I'm just phoning ahead of tomorrow, so that we can touch base and hopefully get a few ducks in place. I notice from your application form that you suffer from anxiety and can be prone to panic attacks. Do you think that tomorrow might pose problems for you? No? Are you sure, because if you are likely to throw a wobbly, it's best we be prepared. No? Ok. No, I appreciate it's a personal subject but it's as well that we can have a transparent conversation about it, ahead of tomorrow. Bla, bla, bla&#8230;.. Ok then Clara, I look forward to seeing you tomorrow at 9:30. Byeeeeeeee. "

I feel fairly sure that Clara would not have been too happy to think that her conversation had been quite so 'transparent' and broadcast to all and sundry in that railway carriage. Conversely, there were plenty of telling looks that made it plain that few if any in the carriage were happy to hear it either. Anyway thinks I, we are just pulling out of New Street now so that will likely be the end of it. Oh silly me! A sideways glance at Lucindas' laptop screen suggested that Clara was number one, atop a list of about 15 or so names and details that I could have made note of if I had felt inclined. So it wasn't long before Lucinda was making a second call and hollering into the phone again. At this point, I told Lucinda that it was the height of rudeness and that MrsS and I were going to vote with our feet&#8230;&#8230;. give up our seats&#8230;&#8230;. go find another, quiet, carriage&#8230;&#8230; and STAND all the way home.

There was one potential seat close to where we were standing, in our new carriage. As far as I could see, it was not officially reserved but it did have a rather smart and neatly folded suit jacket upon it. I offered to ask the owner of said jacket if he would mind moving it to allow Mrs S to be seated but she said she was fine and we didn't have far to go. In the next couple of minutes, dozens of people filed by looking for seats.

Shortly after the main seat seekers had passed through, I see an old lady shuffling up the aisle, puffing and blowing and obviously struggling with a small case on wheels. By the time she got level with the suit jacket, she stopped and proclaimed that she didn't think she could manage to go any further. Matey-boy may not have heard her words as he was inside a pair of full size noise cancelling headphones but despite his apparent non-awareness, I had seen a quick sideways glance of his eyes. Did he offer the lady a seat? No! I could have slapped him, but thought better of it and settled for asking him, in no uncertain terms, to move his jacket and let the lady have the seat. The arrogant so and so did not like it.

End of rant.

Eeee, that's better.

Thank you for that!


----------



## Jony

OH we should meet,haha You not seen me go yet!! Inconsiderate people. With me it's everything.


----------



## MildredM

I feel your anger, Snake. In fact I want to go get on that flipping train and search out Lucinda and the other twit and . . . and . . . kick them both


----------



## jimbojohn55

some people on trains are just selfish self obsessed scum sucking nimby intolerant f***wits,,,,,,,, actually their worse than that they are the spawn of Donald Trump

I was on a passenger focus group for HS2 and trust me we were quite keen that guards on the train should patrol with cattle prods ready for anyone taking a seat with their bag or coat.

If the HS2 trains have decent coffee and guards with cattle prods (which I doubt) I will take the credit


----------



## joey24dirt

Snake. If it was me I'd have given up my seat if asked as well as a spare. I used to take the train to Coventry from teeside, usually sat by the toilets or by the doors. It was far more entertaining. Especially when you had the electric lock buttons on the toilets that folk would often forget to press. The look of horror on people's faces (whilst doing their business) as the door slowly opened to its fullest point, to then slowly close again. Priceless


----------



## Syenitic

Snakehips said:


> On the back of a very rare train journey last week, when returning from a visit to Faculty in Birmingham&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> *Inconsiderate, arrogant, passengers on overcrowded trains.*
> 
> ........
> 
> End of rant.
> 
> Eeee, that's better.
> 
> Thank you for that!


Oh the familiarity....anyone remember the movie 'Falling Down'?


----------



## Snakehips

joey24dirt said:


> Snake. If it was me I'd have given up my seat if asked as well as a spare. I used to take the train to Coventry from teeside, usually sat by the toilets or by the doors. It was far more entertaining. Especially when you had the electric lock buttons on the toilets that folk would often forget to press. The look of horror on people's faces (whilst doing their business) as the door slowly opened to its fullest point, to then slowly close again. Priceless


I'd just like to qualify the fact that I accidentally 'liked' the above post and would appear to be unable to unlike it.

I think it very laudable that would do the gentlemanly thing and give up your seat for a more deserving other.

However, no way can I condone premeditated and perverted voyeurism on public transport.

Maybe I'll start travelling by train more often ?


----------



## joey24dirt

Snakehips said:


> I'd just like to qualify the fact that I accidentally 'liked' the above post and would appear to be unable to unlike it.
> 
> I think it very laudable that would do the gentlemanly thing and give up your seat for a more deserving other.
> 
> However, no way can I condone premeditated and perverted voyeurism on public transport.
> 
> Maybe I'll start travelling by train more often ?


It was forced voyeurism, I swears it mister ... (hint, virgin have the electric toilet doors)


----------



## joey24dirt

I'd just like to clarify that I would also try and help get the door closed again!


----------



## Snakehips

Syenitic said:


> Oh the familiarity....anyone remember the movie 'Falling Down'?


Glad I'm not alone........ but don't recall the movie.

Let's start a revolution..... jj55 shall organise the cattleprods....... Mildred will lead us on and hopefully provide coffee and cake.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Snakehips said:


> Glad I'm not alone........ but don't recall the movie.
> 
> Let's start a revolution..... jj55 shall organise the cattleprods....... Mildred will lead us on and hopefully provide coffee and cake.


absolutely - here is a short documentary about how the Russian undercover train guards deal with upper class twits who believe they have the right to leave their bags containing portable espresso machines on the seat


----------



## Donegali

Snakehips said:


> On the back of a very rare train journey last week, when returning from a visit to Faculty in Birmingham&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> *Inconsiderate, arrogant, passengers on overcrowded trains.*


If they aren't moved quickly, I have found that slowly lowering your backside towards offending objects blocking your seat tends to make them speedily move out of your way.


----------



## DavecUK

jimbojohn55 said:


> absolutely - here is a short documentary about how the Russian undercover train guards deal with upper class twits who believe they have the right to leave their bags containing portable espresso machines on the seat


I simply had to improve that Video....


----------



## MildredM

LOLOLOLOLOLOL does he like his coffee shaken . . . . not stirred


----------



## DavecUK

MildredM said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL does he like his coffee shaken . . . . not stirred


As you can probably guess, I like it stirred


----------



## MildredM

DavecUK said:


> As you can probably guess, I like it stirred


Sometimes the old ways are best.


----------



## dsc

Rant start.

Middle lane hoggers and right hand side lane hoggers. I know I've mentioned them before but I really want them to burn in hell.

School mums driving their retarded SUVs but not actually knowing how to drive larger cars (or park, or do anything else in them).

Retardedly (yes I've just made that up) large SUVs (and their drivers, see above) on narrow roads breaking every 20sec cause they need 1m of spare space on the left to drive safely.

High street shops shutting at 6pm, when a lot of people finish work at around 5ish and 6pm is the exact time when they end up close to local high streets. How retarded is that? When the hell are people supposed to buy stuff when most places shut after work? And then they moan that people prefer to buy online.

End of rant.

T.


----------



## jymbob

Width of even non-SUV cars is getting ridiculous though. I think maybe a new law setting a max speed of 60 for anything over 6ft wide might put a stop to it...


----------



## dsc

The issue is internal space isn't growing that fast, they just make cars bulky with loads of plastic everywhere. For example, the back bumpers on BMW X5 are absolutely silly, I bet you could fit a grown person there.

T.


----------



## nickdems

dsc said:


> The issue is internal space isn't growing that fast, they just make cars bulky with loads of plastic everywhere. For example, the back bumpers on BMW X5 are absolutely silly, I bet you could fit a grown person there.
> 
> T.


this reminds me of that episode of the grand tour where they hid hammond in the bumper of an audi TT


----------



## Hasi

Mafia approves.


----------



## jymbob

dsc said:


> The issue is internal space isn't growing that fast, they just make cars bulky with loads of plastic everywhere. For example, the back bumpers on BMW X5 are absolutely silly, I bet you could fit a grown person there.
> 
> T.


The issue is parking bays and road lanes don't magically get wider when your car does. If you can't fit three people across the back, maybe what you need is to get out on your feet more!


----------



## Hasi

Happened a couple days ago, but still bugs me mucho on a weekend... purging steam in preparation for the preparation of our morning coffee, the knob would simply spin/slip. No function at all. wtf?!

I took it apart for a closer look and saw how poorly it had been engineered, effectively putting all load of the valve on the very end of its axle - which is like 0.5mm of brass constantly grating against a circlip that holds everything together.

Oh come on


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Happened a couple days ago, but still bugs me mucho on a weekend... purging steam in preparation for the preparation of our morning coffee, the knob would simply spin/slip. No function at all. wtf?!
> 
> I took it apart for a closer look and saw how poorly it had been engineered, effectively putting all load of the valve on the very end of its axle - which is like 0.5mm of brass constantly grating against a circlip that holds everything together.
> 
> Oh come on


That doesn't look like your minima.

EDIT: Please for the love of the gods remove that sticker from the grouphead before it etches itself on there!


----------



## 9719

^^^^^

+1 to removing that sticker, you know it's gonna be hot and bite so better outer sight


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> That doesn't look like your minima.
> 
> EDIT: Please for the love of the gods remove that sticker from the grouphead before it etches itself on there!





********** said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> +1 to removing that sticker, you know it's gonna be hot and bite so better outer sight


Haha, nope that sticker's been there for a couple years, so unless I decide to give the big Lady a good overall buff this is gonna stay right there 

Goodness, imagine this would've happened to a brand new Minima... btw: there these valves are engineered much better (square axle and large screw)!

In the end of the day it looks like I've found my Rocket's weakest link. Maybe I'll replace both with something more durable while I'm at it... but how on earth can you fit such a failure on an expensive machine?! (ok, same goes for the sticker )


----------



## El carajillo

They do seem to be the standard design for steam & water taps. As the pressure to close is applied by the spring there is no need to lock them off firmly.

They're the same design on the Verona, when shutting offI close gently to feel resistance then back off about 1/4 of a turn. You do not need to open them fully to achieve max steam.


----------



## Hasi

El carajillo said:


> They do seem to be the standard design for steam & water taps. As the pressure to close is applied by the spring there is no need to lock them off firmly.
> 
> They're the same design on the Verona, when shutting offI close gently to feel resistance then back off about 1/4 of a turn. You do not need to open them fully to achieve max steam.


Problem is you pull against a spring that is designed to shut off a few bar of water pressure and the whole load of this spring is being applied to a tiny bit of brass by a tiny circlip... oh how I hate this "solution"!

Here's the other valve:


----------



## jymbob

My ex-commercial Fracino uses a much larger washer and a locking pin (in this case a bit of bent wire because I haven't found a replacement and it works fine) - same principle, but slightly more robust!

Mr Lego Technic Man approves


----------



## Phil104

A proxy rant: Christmas blends...


----------



## MildredM

Is it any use ranting about the weather what with it being winter and everything . . . . Specifically those little drips that get down the miniscule gap between collar and neck; frozen, numb fingers in their gloves-designed-for-artic-walkers gloves which patently are not; and that moment when you get your supposedly water-proofed, trussed up body in the car and because of all the layers realise you will have to drive while remaining horizontal. And it's not even all that cold yet . . .


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Is it any use ranting about the weather what with it being winter and everything . . . . Specifically those little drips that get down the miniscule gap between collar and neck; frozen, numb fingers in their gloves-designed-for-artic-walkers gloves which patently are not; and that moment when you get your supposedly water-proofed, trussed up body in the car and because of all the layers realise you will have to drive while remaining horizontal. And it's not even all that cold yet . . .


Nope!


----------



## DavecUK

I dunno the water outside is doing a marvelous impression of being ice. Cat wanted out and I'm sitting outside in the cold now. Cat is twice as big as it was and I think wants to go back inside. After putting his lead and harness on, I'll be dammed if I don't do a Captain Oats impression and keep him out here until I freeze to death.

Typical, bugged me for 30 minutes, after 5 minutes ourside, he is sitting by door...wants in again!


----------



## jymbob

MildredM said:


> Is it any use ranting about the weather what with it being winter and everything . . . . Specifically those little drips that get down the miniscule gap between collar and neck; frozen, numb fingers in their gloves-designed-for-artic-walkers gloves which patently are not; and that moment when you get your supposedly water-proofed, trussed up body in the car and because of all the layers realise you will have to drive while remaining horizontal. And it's not even all that cold yet . . .


Car? Luxury! I did the school run this morning on a bike! 

Although my gloves are _very_ good.


----------



## RobW

I've just taken delivery of a beautiful new Kafatek wenge wood LevTamp. Cost $212.95 including shipping. For some reason the border force have contrived to charge me £57.50 import VAT. How on earth do they make this stuff up! Do they just rely on people not going through the hassle of challenging their made up numbers? So frustrating!


----------



## Jony

Well you do order fro the states. Enjoy. Or next time ask a forum member who is going stateside to ship it to the Hotel


----------



## Phil104

Flamin' Black Friday. Paid for something on Monday, delivered on Tuesday, email today from the company saying although they don't usually do BF they are this year and there's 25% everything. I have emailed them to say if only I had delayed my order by three days....Now I'm going to make a tasty coffee...


----------



## Stanic

RobW said:


> I've just taken delivery of a beautiful new Kafatek wenge wood LevTamp. Cost $212.95 including shipping. For some reason the border force have contrived to charge me £57.50 import VAT. How on earth do they make this stuff up! Do they just rely on people not going through the hassle of challenging their made up numbers? So frustrating!


Ah the joys of buying from the US


----------



## ashcroc

DavecUK said:


> I dunno the water outside is doing a marvelous impression of being ice. Cat wanted out and I'm sitting outside in the cold now. Cat is twice as big as it was and I think wants to go back inside. After putting his lead and harness on, I'll be dammed if I don't do a Captain Oats impression and keep him out here until I freeze to death.
> 
> Typical, bugged me for 30 minutes, after 5 minutes ourside, he is sitting by door...wants in again!


Get him a guide dog.


----------



## DavecUK

ashcroc said:


> Get him a guide dog.


He needs a bloody thermometer....


----------



## Hasi

Forking smashed my car this morning on my way to work!

Slipped on salty watery snowy blend of communal dumbfork. Aaaah how I hate them bloody road salt regulations, when they're good for nothing more than corrosion and bad road conditions. Muppets...


----------



## El carajillo

Which end of the portafilter handle did the problem lie:confused:







:exit:


----------



## MildredM

We need a 'Don't Like' button ^^^^


----------



## Hasi

El carajillo said:


> Which end of the portafilter handle did the problem lie:confused:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :exit:


 twas lying on the road, if you ask me


----------



## Hasi

As far as I remember, Moses dropped one of the plates on his way down the hill. The eleventh (or twelfth?) commandment would read 'Thou shalt not scatter salt on mountain roads, especially in areas of hairpin bends.'


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> As far as I remember, Moses dropped one of the plates on his way down the hill. The eleventh (or twelfth?) commandment would read 'Thou shalt not scatter salt on mountain roads, especially in areas of hairpin bends.'


Or take the dog sled out instead.


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> As far as I remember, Moses dropped one of the plates on his way down the hill. The eleventh (or twelfth?) commandment would read 'Thou shalt not scatter salt on mountain roads, especially in areas of hairpin bends.'


Hope you're ok anyway mate, that's the main thing


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Hope you're ok anyway mate, that's the main thing


Physiologically all good, but a funds-killing car crash with all the added hassle is driving me M to the AD.


----------



## filthynines

I'm not sure this is the right place, but the number of people who comment on a dormant sales thread to ask "is this available?" and then fail to even make an offer must be near to 100%. Irritates me no end, even though I'm not involved in the sale.


----------



## Drewster

filthynines said:


> I'm not sure this is the right place, but the number of people who comment on a dormant sales thread to ask "is this available?" and then fail to even make an offer must be near to 100%. Irritates me no end, even though I'm not involved in the sale.


Ahhh the good old Lazurus threads!!

I love it when some "newbie" resurrects a post from years ago - with a poorly written "I sell this" and a link to their sh!tty website......


----------



## jymbob

Drewster said:


> Ahhh the good old Lazurus threads!!
> 
> I love it when some "newbie" resurrects a post from years ago - with a poorly written "I sell this" and a link to their sh!tty website......


Coincidentally I have a website selling Lazarus Threads - Clothes to die for! Shall I post a link?


----------



## hotmetal

jymbob said:


> Coincidentally I have a website selling Lazarus Threads - Clothes to die for! Shall I post a link?


No, better it remains 'shrouded' in mystery. Pick up your threads and walk... 

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

Hasi said:


> Physiologically all good, but a funds-killing car crash with all the added hassle is driving me M to the AD.


Just came back from the repair shop. They had a thorough look at it and said IT IS FORKING TOTALLED


----------



## hotmetal

Damn, sorry to hear that Hasi. There is no good outcome from these things, but at least you're OK.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Just came back from the repair shop. They had a thorough look at it and said IT IS FORKING TOTALLED


Oh NO ☹


----------



## jymbob

that sucks man. Our car got written off last year by an eejit who couldn't decide which side of the road to drive on. So frustrating!

PS: the eejit drove their car into me, in case anyone tries to spin this


----------



## coffeechap

Hasi said:


> Just came back from the repair shop. They had a thorough look at it and said IT IS FORKING TOTALLED


Get tha little pavoni on, make yourself a Lever shot and relax. As said before the main thing is you are ok. Shite about your car though


----------



## coffeechap

My rant for the day, people saying they will be in the. When you arrive at their house to collect something they message you saying they are going to be 2 hrs! Still a least the wait will give @jimbojohn55 something to do


----------



## jimbojohn55

my sympathies @Hasi ive had two cars written off both were parked

one hit by a eijit in a small van with the sun in his eyes, one hit by a lorry in slow motion delivering 10 tons of bricks

In the UK its a regulation that that the local councils either don't grit at all or on days when there is no ice at all, in reality when it does snow the driver of the gritting lorry cant get to work because the roads haven't been gritted. a chicken and egg kind of thing.

also I don't know about Austrian insurance but in the uk we have the right to buy our car back at scrap value if its written off, a couple of years ago my wifes car was written off and we received £2,500 for it, we then bought it back for £120 and I repaired and filled the cosmetic damage for £60 of second hand parts and spray paint. When an insurer writes it off they use an estimate based on the main dealers repair costs - 50 -60% higher than a local garage - just a thought


----------



## jimbojohn55

coffeechap said:


> My rant for the day, people saying they will be in the. When you arrive at their house to collect something they message you saying they are going to be 2 hrs! Still a least the wait will give @jimbojohn55 something to do


the 2hr wait is just part of the restoration process, as is waiting 2 months for paint to dry properly


----------



## coffeechap

The what did the postie bring you threD will be interesting in your house soon


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> my sympathies @Hasi ive had two cars written off both were parked
> 
> one hit by a eijit in a small van with the sun in his eyes, one hit by a lorry in slow motion delivering 10 tons of bricks
> 
> In the UK its a regulation that that the local councils either don't grit at all or on days when there is no ice at all, in reality when it does snow the driver of the gritting lorry cant get to work because the roads haven't been gritted. a chicken and egg kind of thing.
> 
> also I don't know about Austrian insurance but in the uk we have the right to buy our car back at scrap value if its written off, a couple of years ago my wifes car was written off and we received £2,500 for it, we then bought it back for £120 and I repaired and filled the cosmetic damage for £60 of second hand parts and spray paint. When an insurer writes it off they use an estimate based on the main dealers repair costs - 50 -60% higher than a local garage - just a thought


It's been my 14yo Audi, so no more comprehensive insurance possible... all on me 

Thing is, the suspension poked a hole in the chassis, nothing you'd like to get fixed and ride on...


----------



## Hasi

And while we're at it: who the heck places kerbs in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> It's been my 14yo Audi, so no more comprehensive insurance possible... all on me
> 
> Thing is, the suspension poked a hole in the chassis, nothing you'd like to get fixed and ride on...


Yikes that's not good. The main thing is you're ok. The car can be replaced alot easier.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Hasi said:


> And while we're at it: who the heck places kerbs in the middle of nowhere...


This sunday I will extend my conversation with the local coffin dodgers as the park randomly outside the local church in 4x4s that they cant see over the steering wheel of

- "Hasi says your impleading me from pursuing my recreational motivations while you wank off over the finer details of some aloof brainfork, and which of you placed curbs in the middle of rural Austria????


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> And while we're at it: who the heck places kerbs in the middle of nowhere...


I wonder if that's how my parcel got lost?! Hit a curb and pinged out of the back of the wagon


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> I wonder if that's how my parcel got lost?! Hit a curbed and pinged out of the back of the wagon


I mean my suspension almost pinged out of my glove compartment, so yes that's a possibility!


----------



## Sean

On an unrelated subject - I thoroughly hate it when people start a thread with 'So,' !!! Whyyyyyyy! "So, I bought a grinder..." Why not just "I bought a grinder..."

A bit like when people say "Inside of" rather than just "Inside".

And while I'm here, people who went to "Tescos" or "Asdas" It's just called Tesco.


----------



## jymbob

"Should of" and "it's". 

Also "passé" should be "pas c'est" but that one's definitely a losing battle.


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> "Should of" and "it's".
> 
> Also "passé" should be "pas c'est" but that one's definitely a losing battle.


Mercy bucket!


----------



## ashcroc

jymbob said:


> "Should of" and "it's".
> 
> Also "passé" should be "pas c'est" but that one's definitely a losing battle.


What's wrong with it's? The apostrophe was created for exactly this type of abbreviation.


----------



## jymbob

Sean said:


> A bit like when people say "Inside of" rather than just "Inside".


I think there's a Michael McIntyre interview where he talks about how Americans like to add extra words to more clearly describe things. In the UK we go horse riding, but they go horseback riding, because they just want to make sure you know which part of the horse you get on.


----------



## jymbob

ashcroc said:


> What's wrong with it's? The apostrophe was created for exactly this type of abbreviation.


What's wrong is when people think it's possessive.

Mine, yours, his, hers, theirs, its. There, that wasn't so hard to explain, was it?


----------



## ashcroc

jymbob said:


> What's wrong is when people think it's possessive.
> 
> Mine, yours, his, hers, theirs, its. There, that wasn't so hard to explain, was it?


Ah think I got ya. Much like there, their & they're get used in the wrong place from thyme to thyme. 

Having said that, it's can be possesive if you don't know the gender of the possessor.


----------



## jymbob

No, it can't. It's is always a contraction of it is. You only use a possessive apostrophe for a noun.


----------



## Rhys

jymbob said:


> What's wrong is when people think it's possessive.
> 
> Mine, yours, his, hers, theirs, its. There, that wasn't so hard to explain, was it?


Like 'it's his" as in 'it is his' (other genders are available.)


----------



## ashcroc

jymbob said:


> No, it can't. It's is always a contraction of it is. You only use a possessive apostrophe for a noun.


But it being a pronoun is used in place of a noun.


----------



## ashcroc

@jymbob Found a linky you may wish to read.

I admit some of my views of english could be considered a touch archaic (words aren't necessarily incorrectly spelt just because some git wrote a dictionary using a different spelling for example) but if it's good enough for Jane Austen, it's good enough for me!


----------



## Sean

ashcroc said:


> @jymbob Found a linky you may wish to read.
> 
> I admit some of my views of english could be considered a touch archaic (words aren't necessarily incorrectly spelt just because some git wrote a dictionary using a different spelling for example) but if it's good enough for Jane Austen, it's good enough for me!


I think you meant 'English'


----------



## hotmetal

jymbob said:


> "Should of" and "it's".
> 
> Also "passé" should be "pas c'est" but that one's definitely a losing battle.


I saw "foah par" on LinkedIn earlier today. I had a little Jean-Luc Picard double-facepalm moment. But apparently it's deemed a faux pas to point out such things on social media. I get that not everyone can spell, but if you're going to use French expressions to look flash it helps not to get them wrong, for fear of being Delboy from OFAH. Monge toot Rodney...


----------



## Batian

Blackboard dusters at dawn?


----------



## Rhys

Batian said:


> Blackboard dusters at dawn?


Poor Dawn..


----------



## ashcroc

Rhys said:


> Poor Dawn..


'Tis the season to dust Dawn down!


----------



## jimbojohn55

What I like to rant about is speplllling there are so many random spelling rules, there is also a mentality that is used to beat kids with who couldn't spell at school treating them as thick, its used as a measure of academic worth and intelligence from a very early age and continues into adulthood. As someone who is dyslexic I just want to say a big F U to the spelling Nazis in education and you didn't stop me getting my BA and MA


----------



## Batian

This academic purism is all very well, but language is always evolving. If it was nor, we would still be speaking like wot Shakespeare wroted!


----------



## Hasi

Ok let me rant the other way... I can spend an hour reviewing my own writing (not every time, but at least if it's important and/or business). If some bloke answers impolitly by not putting in greetings or if their reply is full of typos... oh boy can I get pissed! I consider it rude and deprecative when there's no visible effort staying on par with their language.

Psychology also has it ( @ashcroc correct me if I'm wrong) that you adapt to your counterpart in case of sympathy. Believe it's called mirroring. In reverse, here might be the explanation for my dislike of an obvious mismatch.

Enough of that brainfork...


----------



## MildredM

Warrantee


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Ok let me rant the other way... I can spend an hour reviewing my own writing (not every time, but at least if it's important and/or business). If some bloke answers impolitly by not putting in greetings or if their reply is full of typos... oh boy can I get pissed! I consider it rude and deprecative when there's no visible effort staying on par with their language.
> 
> Psychology also has it ( @ashcroc correct me if I'm wrong) that you adapt to your counterpart in case of sympathy. Believe it's called mirroring. In reverse, here might be the explanation for my dislike of an obvious mismatch.
> 
> Enough of that brainfork...


You read too much into my blatherings my friend. I've only ever flicked through a psycology book when bored round an ex's house. Don't think she'd touched it since finishing her degree.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> You read too much into my blatherings my friend. I've only ever flicked through a psycology book when bored round an ex's house. Don't think she'd touched it since finishing her degree.


same here


----------



## jymbob

ashcroc said:


> @jymbob Found a linky you may wish to read.
> 
> I admit some of my views of english could be considered a touch archaic (words aren't necessarily incorrectly spelt just because some git wrote a dictionary using a different spelling for example) but if it's good enough for Jane Austen, it's good enough for me!


I fail to see how a post about temperature sensors is relevant. 

Also my entire point is that pronouns don't ever have a possessive apostrophe. Otherwise we'd be writing "hi's" and "her's" too.

I'm also fully aware that English is descriptive rather than prescriptive, and that there often seem to be more exceptions than rules, but that's no excuse to ignore the ones that still work.

I'd be interested to see historical use of "it's" possessively. I'd be surprised if good old Jane did it though!


----------



## ashcroc

jymbob said:


> I fail to see how a post about temperature sensors is relevant.
> 
> Also my entire point is that pronouns don't ever have a possessive apostrophe. Otherwise we'd be writing "hi's" and "her's" too.
> 
> I'm also fully aware that English is descriptive rather than prescriptive, and that there often seem to be more exceptions than rules, but that's no excuse to ignore the ones that still work.
> 
> I'd be interested to see historical use of "it's" possessively. I'd be surprised if good old Jane did it though!


Somehow managed to paste the wring link. Try this one.


----------



## jymbob

jimbojohn55 said:


> What I like to rant about is speplllling there are so many random spelling rules, there is also a mentality that is used to beat kids with who couldn't spell at school treating them as thick, its used as a measure of academic worth and intelligence from a very early age and continues into adulthood. As someone who is dyslexic I just want to say a big F U to the spelling Nazis in education and you didn't stop me getting my BA and MA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37667


I'd never use spelling ability to attack anyone. My wife also has dyslexia, so yeah, there are some words she never gets right. She's the one with two degrees though.

I do think it gets taught badly though. My 6 year old daughter has already spent far too long identifying a split digraph in a sentence, while the school newsletter regularly has typos, incorrect plurals (familys) and yes, incorrect apostrophes!


----------



## MildredM

So is it it's when it is used: it's a red umbrella, and it is it when it's used: its Wednesday? You've confused me . . .


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> So is it it's when it is used: it's a red umbrella, and it is it when it's used: its Wednesday? You've confused me . . .


Basically it's has replaced 'tis so it's has now dropped the apostrophe to differentiate between it's & it's in modern usage. It doesn't make it's wrong though, just a touch archaic.


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Basically it's has replaced 'tis so it's has now dropped the apostrophe to differentiate between it's & it's in modern usage. It doesn't make it's wrong though, just a touch archaic.


It's archaic? (I mean . . . It's is archaic?)


----------



## jymbob

MildredM said:


> So is it it's when it is used: it's a red umbrella, and it is it when it's used: its Wednesday? You've confused me . . .


Sorry! If you can expand it to "it is" then write "it's" - contracting with an apostrophe.

If you're talking about something belonging "the cat washed its whiskers" where you could replace it with "his" or "hers" no apostrophe - possessive.

Clear now?

(It's Wednesday my dudes!)


----------



## MildredM

jymbob said:


> Sorry! If you can expand it to "it is" then write "it's" - contracting with an apostrophe.
> 
> If you're talking about something belonging "the cat washed its whiskers" where you could replace it with "his" or "hers" no apostrophe - possessive.
> 
> Clear now?
> 
> (It's Wednesday my dudes!)


Got It! It's obvious really


----------



## ashcroc

jymbob said:


> Sorry! If you can expand it to "it is" then write "it's" - contracting with an apostrophe.
> 
> If you're talking about something belonging "the cat washed its whiskers" where you could replace it with "his" or "hers" no apostrophe - possessive.
> 
> Clear now?
> 
> (It's Wednesday my dudes!)


Alternatively, you could replace 'the cat's whiskers' with 'it's whiskers' & not be incorrect strictly speaking.


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> a split digraph


What's that?!


----------



## jymbob

ashcroc said:


> Alternatively, you could replace 'the cat's whiskers' with 'it's whiskers' & not be incorrect strictly speaking.


I'd respectfully disagree with my learned colleague on this point, but it doesn't look like either of us are going to budge


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> It's archaic? (I mean . . . It's is archaic?)


Yes. It's was used possessively when 'tis was the common abbreviation of it is.


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Yes. It's was used possessively when 'tis was the common abbreviation of it is.


Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer .....


----------



## jymbob

ashcroc said:


> Yes. It's was used possessively when 'tis was the common abbreviation of it is.


It was, 'twas it?


----------



## ashcroc

jymbob said:


> I'd respectfully disagree with my learned colleague on this point, but it doesn't look like either of us are going to budge


That's probably because we're both kinda correct depending on how historic you wish to go. We're effectively both correct & incorrect at the same time!


----------



## MildredM

jymbob said:


> It was, 'twas it?


'Twas mine, 'tis his, and has been slave to thousands...


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> That's probably because we're both kinda correct depending on how historic you wish to go. We're effectively both correct & incorrect at the same time!


T'right!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

ashcroc said:


> Alternatively, you could replace 'the cat's whiskers' with 'it's whiskers' & not be incorrect strictly speaking.


yes you could.

insertion of an apostrophe denotes abbreviation. It is (it's) a possessive determiner


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Don't get me started with 'practise' (verb) and 'practice' (noun)


----------



## filthynines

jymbob said:


> Also "passé" should be "pas c'est" but that one's definitely a losing battle.


Whoa whoa whoa. Really? I don't think this one is right, though always happy to be re-educated.

Passé = out of date or old fashioned. Thus: "Coffee in a cafetière? That is so passé." Why do you say it should be "pas c'est"? My residual knowledge of French tells me that the phrase would be "ce n'est pas", which would just be "it is not".


----------



## filthynines

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't get me started with 'practise' (verb) and 'practice' (noun)


A common mistake drummed into members of my profession from Day 1. Many a job application has been binned for that foah pas.


----------



## jymbob

filthynines said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. Really? I don't think this one is right, though always happy to be re-educated.
> 
> Passé = out of date or old fashioned. Thus: "Coffee in a cafetière? That is so passé." Why do you say it should be "pas c'est"? My residual knowledge of French tells me that the phrase would be "ce n'est pas", which would just be "it is not".


Really. It related originally to fashion and therefore was judging whether or not something was "it". Not it = pas c'est.

None of the meanings of the French verb passer can really be taken to mean out of date. "J'ai passée une semaine à Madrid" is about the closest use, and that would be better translated as "spent time"

I do think it's been adopted and corrupted thoroughly enough that it's pretty irreversible now however.


----------



## jymbob

filthynines said:


> A common mistake drummed into members of my profession from Day 1. Many a job application has been binned for that foah pas.


Anyone want to start a company called "Practise Practise Practice"?


----------



## hotmetal

What do they make? Perfect?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## filthynines

jymbob said:


> Really. It related originally to fashion and therefore was judging whether or not something was "it". Not it = pas c'est.
> 
> None of the meanings of the French verb passer can really be taken to mean out of date. "J'ai passée une semaine à Madrid" is about the closest use, and that would be better translated as "spent time"
> 
> I do think it's been adopted and corrupted thoroughly enough that it's pretty irreversible now however.


That's interesting. Not conclusive, but this source suggests it dates back to the 17th century. Any advance? (Regression?)

https://www.etymonline.com/word/passe

The more I think about it - and I don't really want to hammer home something that isn't really important - I don't think it can be right that it was once "pas c'est". The syntax is backwards even if we were bastardising the French language.

This is the part where you tell me you have a PhD in etymology and I beat a hasty retreat.


----------



## MildredM

The majority is always wrong; the minority is rarely right.

Been wanting to quote Ibsen for ages!


----------



## jymbob

filthynines said:


> That's interesting. Not conclusive, but this source suggests it dates back to the 17th century. Any advance? (Regression?)
> 
> https://www.etymonline.com/word/passe
> 
> The more I think about it - and I don't really want to hammer home something that isn't really important - I don't think it can be right that it was once "pas c'est". The syntax is backwards even if we were bastardising the French language.
> 
> This is the part where you tell me you have a PhD in etymology and I beat a hasty retreat.


I own an etymological dictionary, but that's it 

My understanding was that it was the French who coined it, and they can do what they like with their own language.

The main thing I learned doing French A Level is that what we're taught is ideal grammar, but in actual conversation the rules can be pretty flexible - just like English!


----------



## Sean

Ha ha. Triggered something here. This should have 'its' own thread.


----------



## jymbob

I think most people have genuinely given up on it.

Here's two photos from opposite ends of a road in Nottingham.

Notice anything?

The tearing is Google Street view, but there's no additional text in the gap


----------



## Banjoman

One of the Apostrophe Police has broken the offending sign?









... oops Google was responsible after all.


----------



## Hasi

Banjoman said:


> One of the Apostrophe Police has broken the offending sign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... oops Google was responsible after all.


https://www.businessinsider.de/bristol-grammar-vigilante-corrects-street-signs-at-night-2017-4?r=UK&IR=T


----------



## jymbob

That'll be me in a few years!


----------



## DavecUK

Banjoman said:


> One of the Apostrophe Police has broken the offending sign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... oops Google was responsible after all.


Which sign is the incorrect one though, we have no way of knowing?

For certain people living in that road, they will have been triggered from the day they moved in.


----------



## jymbob

My wife grew up on that road. We tend to be in favour of the apostrophe, but I don't think there's a firm consensus.


----------



## Batian

jymbob said:


> My wife grew up on that road. We tend to be in favour of the apostrophe, but I don't think there's a firm consensus.


Of course, being on a forum like CFUK, you would have to live at an address with an aposhtrophe!

(Ho, the Devil rides tonight!)


----------



## joey24dirt

Haha I'm too thick for all these English language rules. If it looks ok and will sound how I've wrote it down then that'll do for me  although I'm sure Mrs T my old English teacher would be fuming. I got a B grade in language too


----------



## DavTee

Of course it should have an apostrophe, it's a lane belonging to Surgey, whoever Surgey may be? That fellow in Bristol is my apostrophe hero.


----------



## Hasi

DavTee said:


> Of course it should have an apostrophe, it's a lane belonging to Surgey, whoever Surgey may be? That fellow in Bristol is my apostrophe hero.


Apostrophe Apostle, presumaby goes by the name Surgey.


----------



## hotmetal

I thought he was an old grey meerkat? Head of IT, and Head of my tea. I like it milky, simples!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

Being overcharged in Marks & Spencer just about every time I visit - cherries today. Marked half price at £4 and being charged £6. Such a silly little thing but niggling nonetheless


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MildredM said:


> Being overcharged in Marks & Spencer just about every time I visit - cherries today. Marked half price at £4 and being charged £6. Such a silly little thing but niggling nonetheless ��


Indicator that the store isn't what it used to be - heading for the buffers.


----------



## MildredM

The Systemic Kid said:


> Indicator that the store isn't what it used to be - heading for the buffers.


Indeed! From a customer POV you can see where they are getting it wrong but what do I know. There are half a dozen high street stores I can see going under, purely through poor manager and laziness. Rant grrrr!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

M&S have been trading on a spent reputation for years with a consequent downward spiral in market share. Bit like the BBC - smug, self-satisfied and trading on past glory.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MildredM said:


> Indeed! From a customer POV you can see where they are getting it wrong but what do I know. There are half a dozen high street stores I can see going under, purely through poor manager and laziness. Rant grrrr!


The high street, retail-wise, is dead. Read recently, pretty sure it was M&S too, that they had closed a store but will continue to pay the lease for several years. It's that bad.

After the IRA took out M&S Manchester city centre, they replaced with an enormous vanity replacement. Within a short space of time, M&S halved their store with Selfridges opening a three level outlet in one half. That was back in the late 1990's. Seems management haven't learned much since.

On a very rare visit to a local M&S, was amused by a conversation between a customer who had bought something online and was trying to collect only to find due to some glitch which staff couldn't resolve, the customer had had a wasted journey. Tick, tock.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Being a vegetarian, am used to not having much choice in prepared vegetarian friendly food. Step up Waitrose who have seriously extended their veggie section with some imaginative offering and I don't just mean tofu which I loathe.

Where is M&S? - their choice of veggie food seems to be disappearing.


----------



## MildredM

The Systemic Kid said:


> The high street, retail-wise, is dead. Read recently, pretty sure it was M&S too, that they had closed a store but will continue to pay the lease for several years. It's that bad.
> 
> After the IRA took out M&S Manchester city centre, they replaced with an enormous vanity replacement. Within a short space of time, M&S halved their store with Selfridges opening a three level outlet in one half. That was back in the late 1990's. Seems management haven't learned much since.
> 
> On a very rare visit to a local M&S, was amused by a conversation between a customer who had bought something online and was trying to collect only to find due to some glitch which staff couldn't resolve, the customer had had a wasted journey. Tick, tock.


Tick, tick indeed. We nip in for fruit, veg and fish and honey. If I have to walk through the clothes I have to make sure to arrange my face into first otherwise I find myself grimacing, not a good look. I can't understand why they don't ask people what they think/want (but they'd need to ask the right people, I suppose).


----------



## MildredM

The Systemic Kid said:


> Being a vegetarian, am used to not having much choice in prepared vegetarian friendly food. Step up Waitrose who have seriously extended their veggie section with some imaginative offering and I don't just mean tofu which I loathe.
> 
> Where is M&S? - their choice of veggie food seems to be disappearing.


It's a meat-fest in ours! I feel sick seeing it all. Again, it's such a dated approach . . . .


----------



## Jon

The Systemic Kid said:


> Being a vegetarian, am used to not having much choice in prepared vegetarian friendly food. Step up Waitrose who have seriously extended their veggie section with some imaginative offering and I don't just mean tofu which I loathe.
> 
> Where is M&S? - their choice of veggie food seems to be disappearing.


Have you had marinated tofu? I hate the usual stuff but the marinated stuff I like.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Jon said:


> Have you had marinated tofu? I hate the usual stuff but the marinated stuff I like.


I have - agree it's marginally better than the usual stuff but not by much


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> It's a meat-fest in ours! I feel sick seeing it all. Again, it's such a dated approach . . . .


I like dated approach then


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> I like dated approach then


Haha! Nothing against meat eaters! I meant they are not coming up with anything new/fresh ideas for people not wanting meat, an ever increasing populace


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Haha! Nothing against meat eaters! I meant they are not coming up with anything new/fresh ideas for people not wanting meat, an ever increasing populace


I don't think there's many more vegetarians these days. What I do think though, is that it becomes increasingly important tell others.

And that holds true for quite a few things people buy or do, more and more things become sort of a status symbol if you ask me. Well, now that you didn't ask me... uhm, let's put it that way: a whole lot of stuff we used to laugh at some 20 or 30 years back, are totally a thing today. For instance, watch an 80s movie and you'll get a modern hipster for the loser or nerd role. Also with vegetarians, in the 50s or 60s a Sunday Roast was a status symbol, you could afford a chunk of meat! Who couldn't also wouldn't come forward - it took a few decades for vegetables to shake off this curse I guess. Now we experience the opposite


----------



## 7493

It will take something which tastes, looks and has the mouthfeel of a rare steak oozing blood to convert me to veggy, let alone vegan. We are designed to be omnivores. I've tried loads of veggy and vegan things (daughter and boyfriend veggie/vegan(ish) and nothing comes close.


----------



## Hasi

Rob666 said:


> It will take something which tastes, looks and has the mouthfeel of a rare steak oozing blood to convert me to veggy, let alone vegan. We are designed to be omnivores. I've tried loads of veggy and vegan things (daughter and boyfriend veggie/vegan(ish) and nothing comes close.


They do come really close with Sushi nowadays. On the other hand, there's so many really nice dishes that simply don't feature meat, it's not that heart () to bypass it.

Live and let die... uhm, let live.

While I can honestly enjoy it all (we also keep livestock or know where we buy from), I recommend everybody to keep their freedom of choice. Two things: don't let others dictate your nutrition and taste taste taste different foods! Especially for us coffee lovers, a well developed palate is key to schooling your nose and taste buds as well as to build your vocabulary.


----------



## Banjoman

Royle Family wafer thin ham:

"What is she? - She's a vegetarian, Nana.

... Could you have some wafer-thin ham? Could she have wafer-thin ham, Barbara?"

Comedy classic from the brilliant Caroline Aherne.


----------



## PPapa

Why oh why the Christmas parties start in mid November? Had 3 parties (2 of them being Christmas themed) in last 8 days and my oh-so-old mid twenties body can no longer tolerate alcohol as it used to!

Nowt too bad, but it certainly won't be a productive day today. 

With the rest of the family being abroad, I am looking forward to festive period as it should be a quiet one.


----------



## jymbob

A postie who has decided that, rather than ringing the doorbell, waiting, then leaving a card, the best thing to do is dump my parcels somewhere in the pouring rain and graffiti one of the other bits of mail with "parcel behind bin"


----------



## Banjoman

jymbob said:


> A postie who has decided that, rather than ringing the doorbell, waiting, then leaving a card, the best thing to do is dump my parcels somewhere in the pouring rain and graffiti one of the other bits of mail with "parcel behind bin"


In a related vein, I find it really annoying that the Post Office no longer make any attempt to leave parcels with a neighbour if you're not in. They just take them back to the sorting office, with the result that you then have to make a special trip to the sorting office (impossible parking) and queue for half an hour or much longer at xmas. Other delivery services seem to make every effort to actually deliver your parcel and not take it back with them. I'm not blaming the posties. I just think the Post Office is not incentivising its staff to actually make deliveries. Rant over!


----------



## jymbob

My primary complaint is that half the time they don't ring the doorbell. I work from home, but I'm in a garden office, so not going to hear a knock. Doorbell rings in the house, sends a message to my phone and gives me an alert on my Google Home.

Secondary complaint is: Postie, you have one job, which is to make sure my package arrives. If you genuinely don't think I'm home, keep my stuff secure at your depot. What gives you the right to decide you can just dump it somewhere instead?

I've registered a complaint this week. Seriously considering claiming against every abandoned parcel too.


----------



## 7493

Taste buds were shot years ago! And sense of smell is not great. (Which is why I get to clear the sewer blockages...) Also probably why I like the darker end of coffee. Always open to new taste sensations but nothing (so far) does it like a bloody steak. (Or even tartare...)



Hasi said:


> They do come really close with Sushi nowadays. On the other hand, there's so many really nice dishes that simply don't feature meat, it's not that heart () to bypass it.
> 
> Live and let die... uhm, let live.
> 
> While I can honestly enjoy it all (we also keep livestock or know where we buy from), I recommend everybody to keep their freedom of choice. Two things: don't let others dictate your nutrition and taste taste taste different foods! Especially for us coffee lovers, a well developed palate is key to schooling your nose and taste buds as well as to build your vocabulary.


----------



## DavecUK

I think it's fantastic that more people are going Vegan and vegetarian and even Insectivarian I guess...more power to them and I hope more convert. Eventually meat will become less intensively produced, taste better and a rare (joke) resource, or limited resource will remain available for me and other meat eaters. I would certainly never discourage someone from eating lovely insects or becoming vegans or veggies far from it. It's also true to say that the use of agrochemicals, pesticides and GM manage to eke larger crops, vegetables are perfectly shaped, larger and look great. They might contain less nutrients than they did years ago, but that doesn't matter. Wash them really well and you limit the chemical load you ingest. If you're rich enough you can eat the ones that have cow and horseshit spread on them and are organically farmed by a bearded public schoolboy called Giles Fortherington - Smythe or similar.

I think Veganism might be the best of all, because they don't use any animal products, so all the by products of meat production could come down in price.


----------



## El carajillo

DavecUK said:


> I think it's fantastic that more people are going Vegan and vegetarian and even Insectivarian I guess...more power to them and I hope more convert. Eventually meat will become less intensively produced, taste better and a rare (joke) resource, or limited resource will remain available for me and other meat eaters. I would certainly never discourage someone from eating lovely insects or becoming vegans or veggies far from it. It's also true to say that the use of agrochemicals, pesticides and GM manage to eke larger crops, vegetables are perfectly shaped, larger and look great. They might contain less nutrients than they did years ago, but that doesn't matter. Wash them really well and you limit the chemical load you ingest. If you're rich enough you can eat the ones that have cow and horseshit spread on them and are organically farmed by a bearded public schoolboy called Giles Fortherington - Smythe or similar.
> 
> I think Veganism might be the best of all, because they don't use any animal products, so all the by products of meat production could come down in price.


They do not only use cow and horse shit. They also do land injection with a product from closer to home:whistle:







.

It used to be called night soil:confused:


----------



## joey24dirt

El carajillo said:


> They do not only use cow and horse shit. They also do land injection with a product from closer to home:whistle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It used to be called night soil:confused:


Hah yes, local farmers have mountains of the stuff here, and I think it actually comes from my work


----------



## hotmetal

That's a shite for sore eyes! As pioneered by Herbert von Kackhaufen, the famous 17th century agronomist.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> That's a shite for sore eyes! As pioneered by Herbert von Kackhaufen, the famous 17th century agronomist.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Wasn't it Otto von Schnitzelpusskrankengescheitmeyer?


----------



## hotmetal

Hasi said:


> Wasn't it Otto von Schnitzelpusskrankengescheitmeyer?


No, he was the clever guy that ran over a sick cat with his petrol-engined steam roller and disposed of the evidence by coating it in breadcrumbs to be eaten by tourists. Mit Bratkartoffeln. Bad man.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jonnycooper29

This seems slightly ironic as I am ranting on the forum, about the forum...

My bloomin' Tapatalk is playing up!!

I'm only getting about 10% of the notifications I should be, and they are very delayed too, sometimes hours after it was posted.

Does anyone else get this? I've tried reinstalling, logging out and in again.


----------



## PPapa

Same here. Missed few mentions recently.


----------



## MildredM

Yes! Mine has been very oddly behaved today!


----------



## Batian

According to BBC News, O2 have had serious software malfunctions today. Most peoples data is u/s but the comms is OK.


----------



## jonnycooper29

I'm Vodafone and have been on WiFi all day, so unless it's affected the forum servers, it might be other issues.

Let's hope it gets fixed by the Christmas pour off tonight!


----------



## Hasi

Same here, notifications also come back as unread after a while. Been bugging me since yesternight.


----------



## jymbob

Hasi said:


> Wasn't it Otto von Schnitzelpusskrankengescheitmeyer?


Ist das nicht ein piece of chalk?


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> Ist das nicht ein piece of chalk?


Ja das ist ein piece of chalk


----------



## jymbob

Ist das nicht ein key und lock?


----------



## Hasi

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## jymbob

Hasi said:


> Are we having fun yet?


*I think we may have lost everyone else though*


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> *I think we may have lost everyone else though*


Well then, let's shed some light on our dear friend:


----------



## joey24dirt

I just want to have a moan about O2. All flipping day they were off. I couldn't log onto my work tablet, take calls or email any updates to the managers...... and it was bliss. Gutted it's been fixed to be honest  (apologies if you're on O2)


----------



## MildredM

jonnycooper29 said:


> This seems slightly ironic as I am ranting on the forum, about the forum...
> 
> My bloomin' Tapatalk is playing up!!
> 
> I'm only getting about 10% of the notifications I should be, and they are very delayed too, sometimes hours after it was posted.
> 
> Does anyone else get this? I've tried reinstalling, logging out and in again.


I reckon TT is back to normal behaviour now, do you?


----------



## jonnycooper29

MildredM said:


> I reckon TT is back to normal behaviour now, do you?


Seems like it


----------



## Sean

Don't you just love it when some idiot feels the need to quote reply and include the 78,000 photos. Scrolling for ten minutes...


----------



## ashcroc

Sean said:


> Don't you just love it when some idiot feels the need to quote reply and include the 78,000 photos. Scrolling for ten minutes...


Tapatalk condenses the quote (unless you decide to expand) so I can't say it bothers me too much.


----------



## Nicknak

Sean said:


> Don't you just love it when some idiot feels the need to quote reply and include the 78,000 photos. Scrolling for ten minutes...


Do you mean a fellow forum member


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Do you mean a fellow forum member


Could've been me


----------



## Nicknak

@Hasi no he would have mentioned your spelling

FYI DYI


----------



## Sean

It happens a lot. I'm singling nobody out!


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> @Hasi no he would have mentioned your spelling
> 
> FYI DYI


AYI as in Awww stop it already


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> AYI as in Awww stop it already


Havent a clue about that one .. you might have it right ..I have to look them up on an internet dictionary









Just had to edit twice


----------



## Nicknak

@Hasi Nooooo .......urban dictionary(hey dud). Means ..AYI are you interested !!!

I don't know what to say ... you are far too young


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> @Hasi Nooooo .......urban dictionary(hey dud). Means ..AYI are you interested !!!
> 
> I don't know what to say ... you are far too young


Thanks for clarifying 

...did I state my age somewhere?

But as this is the Forum Rants thread, forking acronyms!! How on earth should I know em all?!


----------



## Batian

Hasi, moi ol booty, don you worry lad. As English is your 2nd/3rd/4th?? language you trump most of us!


----------



## jimbojohn55

Ahh the good old days when my grandparents told me stories about how they were into 'watersports' and would meet after a session at the baths then as they were 'swingers' they would break out a sweat in someone's front room with their 'gay' friends to the sound of Benny Goodman and his orchestra then with 2 peneth of chips, my grandmother would sit on my grandads handlebars and 'bump and grind' over the cobbles as they went 'all the way up the hill' often my grandfather would fall off exhausted from the effort, they said they were innocent and happier times


----------



## Hasi

Batian said:


> Hasi, moi ol booty, don you worry lad. As English is your 2nd/3rd/4th?? language you trump most of us!


2nd and I'm very kim on putin in more effort...


----------



## hotmetal

That May be a record for number of world leaders shoehorned into a post! If so it would be a minor Merkel...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## martinierius

Hasi said:


> Could've been me


I quoted Joey and left the pictures of his resin tamper, they were too cool to remove


----------



## joey24dirt

When you miss out on winning the forum raffle. Not happy at all


----------



## DavecUK

joey24dirt said:


> When you miss out on winning the forum raffle. Not happy at all


What raffle?


----------



## ashcroc

DavecUK said:


> What raffle?


This one. Don't think I could have been further away from the winner if I tried!


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM it might end up as a topic on The forum rants thread


Folk with a signature full of equipment.

...


----------



## Nicknak

@Hasi you bad boy







..

Or full of really nice stuff ..


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Folk with a signature full of equipment.
> 
> ...


Ruddy show-offs


----------



## cambosheff

Hasi said:


> Well then, let's shed some light on our dear friend:


You, my good man. Have reunited me with one of my favourite childhood cartoon skits. I thank you! *

* my daughter says thanks too (when she'd stopped laughing), wife.... I think she's had enough of it on loop now


----------



## MildredM

Christmas cards.

Can anyone recommend a good divorce lawyer . . . .


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Christmas cards.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good divorce lawyer . . . .


Did Ian send you one?

And if yes, from where?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Christmas cards.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good divorce lawyer . . . .


My ex wife can .....................


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Did Ian send you one?
> 
> And if yes, from where?


No he jolly well did not! I have never, ever heard such a lot of huffing and puffing, or seen such scowling, all because Ian volunteered* to write the cards for local friends and neighbours this year. What is wrong with sending a favoured friend, a helpful neighbour or 20, a delightful written Christmas message? Neighbours we rarely see, who hardly manage to wave when we do see them, who never take our bins in even though we always take theirs given the chance. Hmmm maybe I can see his point! But still !!!

*I use the term loosely!


----------



## Nicknak

So Ian wants the divorce lawyer ....


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> So Ian wants the divorce lawyer ....


----------



## Hasi

Having no clue what to do for your 2000th post...


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Having no clue what to do for your 2000th post...


Ooooooh teetering on the edge


----------



## Hasi

Three hole steam tips... only today in the morning I seem to have figured them out. It only took me forking ages and a shiteload of horrific bubbly pours.

No pain no gain, they said. So I swallowed the pill and bit through it, thinking I'd be quicker or more efficient - but it ain't forking true!! Doesn't even give me a 5 sec advantage and it drains my Rocket HX boiler way more to a point where I can't even do two cappus simultaneously


----------



## PPapa

Is it just me or Tapatalk is acting up again?


----------



## hotmetal

Thanks Hasi you've saved me from wondering if the 3 hole tip might improve my steaming compared to the 2 hole tip that came on my R58. Probably best to stick with what I know.

This nullifies my would-be rant, which was going to be "why does the Rocket steam tip assortment fit every Rocket except the R58?"

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

PPapa said:


> Is it just me or Tapatalk is acting up again?


As always you mean?


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Is it just me or Tapatalk is acting up again?


Glad you said it. I'm back on a browser via iPad now. The feed is only showing around 3 threads then I get all the other forum suggestions. I think I've missed loads.

I could couple this post with a few other replies so I don't boost my post count too much tonight.

I could but I won't!

Oh go on then . . . Loving the progress, Joey24dirt, feeling all treated-up thanks to Hasi, and I'm feeling a bit queasy at the sight of Minty eating a whole fat ball meant for the birds - it went down just about whole!! And at the time I was on a Very Important phone call.

I can't actually think of anything to rant about actually . . .


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Glad you said it. I'm back on a browser via iPad now. The feed is only showing around 3 threads then I get all the other forum suggestions. I think I've missed loads.
> 
> I could couple this post with a few other replies so I don't boost my post count too much tonight.
> 
> I could but I won't!
> 
> Oh go on then . . . Loving the progress, Joey24dirt, feeling all treated-up thanks to Hasi, and I'm feeling a bit queasy at the sight of Minty eating a whole fat ball meant for the birds - it went down just about whole!! And at the time I was on a Very Important phone call.
> 
> I can't actually think of anything to rant about actually . . .


I wish you'd put quotes into tour replies so I have half an idea where they're supposed to be!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> and I'm feeling a bit queasy at the sight of Minty eating a whole fat ball meant for the birds - it went down just about whole!!


Maybe later on you'll see her outdoors standing still for hours. Her mouth gaping wide open and... pretending to be a birdhouse.


----------



## filthynines

Having all of the posts in the For Sale forums on the subject of the Niche and having missed out on purchase by a second!


----------



## PPapa

filthynines said:


> Having all of the posts in the For Sale forums on the subject of the Niche and having missed out on purchase by a second!


Use BT earphones so that you can browse on your phone while talking!


----------



## 9719

Am I the only one on here with a life outside this place?

Take a day out, come back and tapa reports there are 80 unread threads yes threads, not posts, by the time I eventually read through all those threads/posts to catch up and get back on track the festivities will be over and done with for another year hurrah  now where's those reading glasses and a large g&t


----------



## Chap-a-chino

Hasi said:


> Well then, let's shed some light on our dear friend:


Agggh - make it stop.


----------



## PPapa

********** said:


> Am I the only one on here with a life outside this place?
> 
> Take a day out, come back and tapa reports there are 80 unread threads yes threads, not posts, by the time I eventually read through all those threads/posts to catch up and get back on track the festivities will be over and done with for another year hurrah  now where's those reading glasses and a large g&t


I follow only a subset of the forum. I am sometimes completely unaware of things happening and then stumble across something!


----------



## joey24dirt

Apprentices..... we all have to learn when starting out, and still do along the way, but I could've knocked the socks clean off mine last week.

During our drive to site we passed a bus stop that was advertising these lovely looking mince pies covered in fresh cream and icing sugar.

"Woah look at those" I said.

"have you got any lunch with you? No! Ok then, let's go to the bakers/butchers for our lunch. I'll park up and you run in"

So I placed my order, and as I already have some sandwiches, I just asked for two mince pies, one for now and one for later, "but if they only do the six packs, then get them and we will share them out on site". As it's the season and all that, I also said I'd buy his 

So off he trots. For the next 5 mins I'm sat waiting, thinking about how much I love those festive little treats. How I now can't wait to have a cup of tea and a delicious mince pie.

Suddenly the van door opens and he jumps in. He passes me a large white paper bag with two oval shaped lumps in it.

"Didn't they do a six pack?" I asked

"No, you could get them separately so I just got you the two" he replied

I opened the bag and my heart sank.....

My dreams of that lovely dusted and creamed mince pie have been shot down...

The daft bugger got me mince and onion


----------



## joey24dirt

Mince pies and mince pies!!! We need a new name for the sweet version!!


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Apprentices..... we all have to learn when starting out, and still do along the way, but I could've knocked the socks clean off mine last week.
> 
> During our drive to site we passed a bus stop that was advertising these lovely looking mince pies covered in fresh cream and icing sugar.
> 
> "Woah look at those" I said.
> 
> "have you got any lunch with you? No! Ok then, let's go to the bakers/butchers for our lunch. I'll park up and you run in"
> 
> .......
> 
> The daft bugger got me mince and onion


Send him for a long stand . . . And leave him there


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> Mince pies and mince pies!!! We need a new name for the sweet version!!


Like a... scotch pie? Or a pie?

I worked in Ibrox (Rangers) stadium for a couple of years when I was a student. It was an interesting experience!


----------



## Chap-a-chino

PPapa said:


> Like a... scotch pie? Or a pie?
> 
> I worked in Ibrox (Rangers) stadium for a couple of years when I was a student. It was an interesting experience!


I lived in Scotland for a few years and being a callow Englishman was ill equipped to decode the intricacies of the Scots menu. Roll and sausage, juice, ginger, ma piece etc. My crowning mortification came when I ordered a 'portion of poke o'chips'.


----------



## Hasi

Chap-a-chino said:


> I lived in Scotland for a few years and being a callow Englishman was ill equipped to decode the intricacies of the Scots menu. Roll and sausage, juice, ginger, ma piece etc. My crowning mortification came when I ordered a 'portion of poke o'chips'.


what was it like, that puke o'chips?


----------



## PPapa

Chap-a-chino said:


> I lived in Scotland for a few years and being a callow Englishman was ill equipped to decode the intricacies of the Scots menu. Roll and sausage, juice, ginger, ma piece etc. My crowning mortification came when I ordered a 'portion of poke o'chips'.


Well, I started working in the stadium around 5-6 months after coming into Scotland from the mainland and with pretty spotty English at that time! I know how you felt.

I am sure I frustrated enough people first few days... some years later, most fans confused me with being a Canadian! I am fairly sure I was the only foreigner out of few hundred colleagues.


----------



## Chap-a-chino

Hasi said:


> what was it like, that puke o'chips?


'poke' is Scots for 'bag'!


----------



## Chap-a-chino

PPapa said:


> Well, I started working in the stadium around 5-6 months after coming into Scotland from the mainland and with pretty spotty English at that time! I know how you felt.
> 
> I am sure I frustrated enough people first few days... some years later, most fans confused me with being a Canadian! I am fairly sure I was the only foreigner out of few hundred colleagues.


My abiding memory of Ibrox stadium was that the only thing green there was the grass!


----------



## MildredM

Not even making the audition. Honestly, talk about being snubbed









@Snakehips


----------



## PPapa

It's frustrating how people don't care about their coffee equipment outside of this forum.

Picked up a brewer off eBay today and it came with some coffee stains in the carafe and some old coffee in the filter! Cafiza removes the oils easily and a bit of cleaning is always a good idea.

On the other hand, I t's nice to buy stuff on this forum as you usually don't see gear being mistreated.


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> It's frustrating how people don't care about their coffee equipment outside of this forum.
> 
> Picked up a brewer off eBay today and it came with some coffee stains in the carafe and some old coffee in the filter! Cafiza removes the oils easily and a bit of cleaning is always a good idea.
> 
> On the other hand, I t's nice to buy stuff on this forum as you usually don't see gear being mistreated.


Makes you wonder how bad the gold filter was before they 'disapeared' it!


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> Makes you wonder how bad the gold filter was before they 'disapeared' it!


I assume she tried it recently and forgot to empty it as it wasn't mouldy and the paper filter was all wet. It usually goes dry at the top and mouldy at the bottom. It may have happened to me once or twice before...


----------



## ForumCat

1. The price of beans

2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates

3. Made by Knock delays

4. Kickstarter delays

5. Kickstarter - pledges

6. Indiegogo - delays

7. Indiegogo - perks

8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof

9. Ebay

10. Delivery companies

11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff

12. The cost of shipping

13. VAT and customs charges

14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero

15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden

16. Brexit

17. Michael Gove

18. Work instant coffee

19. Donald Trump

20. The Royal Wedding

21. Primark FM

22. Spam

23. International scam calls

24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time.

25. Forum sales rules

26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles.

27. Shops that say coffee shop on the outside that don't sell espresso.


----------



## Jason1wood

forumcat said:


> 1. The price of beans
> 
> 2. Cheap beans on amazon with no roast dates
> 
> 3. Made by knock delays
> 
> 4. Kickstarter delays
> 
> 5. Kickstarter - pledges
> 
> 6. Indiegogo - delays
> 
> 7. Indiegogo - perks
> 
> 8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof
> 
> 9. Ebay
> 
> 10. Delivery companies
> 
> 11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff
> 
> 12. The cost of shipping
> 
> 13. Vat and customs charges
> 
> 14. Starbucks, costa, caffe nero
> 
> 15. Neighbours that cut your rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden
> 
> 16. Brexit
> 
> 17. Michael gove
> 
> 18. Work instant coffee
> 
> 19. Donald trump
> 
> 20. The royal wedding
> 
> 21. Primark fm
> 
> 22. Spam
> 
> 23. International scam calls
> 
> 24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time.
> 
> 25. Forum sales rules
> 
> 26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles.
> 
> 27. Shops that say coffee shop on the outside that don't sell espresso.


lists


----------



## jymbob

Jason1wood said:


> lists


"27 things ForumCats hate! Number 8 will melt you howl!!!"

I mean... clickbait


----------



## ashcroc

jymbob said:


> "27 things ForumCats hate! Number 8 will melt you howl!!!"
> 
> I mean... clickbait


Think he just added to the end of the list.


----------



## jymbob

jymbob said:


> "27 things ForumCats hate! Number 8 will melt you howl!!!"
> 
> I mean... clickbait


Autocomplete - that's supposed to say "make you howl" and it almost said "melt your hotel"


----------



## MildredM

Cats eh?, they have such a lot to say for themselves!!


----------



## ashcroc

People quoting the troll I've blocked so I'm subjected to it's spiteful demented rambling anyway.


----------



## DavecUK

ashcroc said:


> People quoting the troll I've blocked so I'm subjected to it's spiteful demented rambling anyway.


You know what we need


----------



## PPapa

Who the hell did this?!!!










We have a large number of squirrels and foxes in the area, but come on...


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Who the hell did this?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a large number of squirrels and foxes in the area, but come on...


Camoflage is often cheaper than a proper repair.


----------



## Snakehips

ashcroc said:


> Camoflage is often cheaper than a proper repair.


And prevention is better than cure.


----------



## Hasi

PPapa said:


> Who the hell did this?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a large number of squirrels and foxes in the area, but come on...


cats also love an antenna...


----------



## martinierius

Rubber can smell like fish oil which attracts weasels.


----------



## ajohn

The famous deal mentioned on the news all of the time that isn't a deal at all in respect to how things will be when we are out. Just a route to being out.

Having work done on the house especially plasterers but problems crop up from time to time in other areas. A skim coat should leave a min depth of 2mm of plaster. How come 4 over a fair few years and 2 rather recently haven't. One's left patches that are under 1mm thick, lots of them that loosen when emulsioned. The other managed to do that around a doorway but it soon gets a lot less. I suspect all good plasterers are just making video's on youtube as the one that did a decent job was at a period when the web was a bit fringe.








That's about it for me at the moment. LOL I must lead a happy life.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt

ajohn said:


> The famous deal mentioned on the news all of the time that isn't a deal at all in respect to how things will be when we are out. Just a route to being out.
> 
> Having work done on the house especially plasterers but problems crop up from time to time in other areas. A skim coat should leave a min depth of 2mm of plaster. How come 4 over a fair few years and 2 rather recently haven't. One's left patches that are under 1mm thick, lots of them that loosen when emulsioned. The other managed to do that around a doorway but it soon gets a lot less. I suspect all good plasterers are just making video's on youtube as the one that did a decent job was at a period when the web was a bit fringe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it for me at the moment. LOL I must lead a happy life.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Don't talk to me about plasterers John. On day two, we found ours pissed asleep on the living room floor. He had been helping himself to our booze!!!


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Don't talk to me about plasterers John. On day two, we found ours pissed asleep on the living room floor. He had been helping himself to our booze!!!


You should've called @Rhys. At least then it would only have been your coffee at risk!


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> You should've called @Rhys. At least then it would only have been your coffee at risk!


Yes it was only after I realised he was one. I'd happily pay with coffee too


----------



## Rhys

joey24dirt said:


> Yes it was only after I realised he was one. I'd happily pay with coffee too


I've got coffee coming out of my ears at the minute.. My Polish girlfriend works at a coffee factory and is always saying '..do you want more?' after giving me 2 kilos of espresso blend and decaf espresso...









Worked for a builder once who's brother laboured for them and he was a pisshead.. He also smoked a packet of rollup baccie a day as well. If anyone left any beer about he'd drink it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Wish I had a Polish girlfriend like that. Come to think of it, any girlfriend


----------



## ajohn

joey24dirt said:


> Don't talk to me about plasterers John. On day two, we found ours pissed asleep on the living room floor. He had been helping himself to our booze!!!


Suppose I was forewarned by the one from some time ago who was in his 50's. Off the cuff he said something like "The kids today. They mix in peoples houses and the dust gets all over the place. Don't put the plaster on right. Use too little to make a few extra quid and may also save doing a 2nd mix". First one put on what he happened to have in a bag. It's worked out but is rather thin. Had problems too and phones someone up for advice. 2nd one was recommended by friend. Arrives, sticks down a sort of film where he will be working and walking. Mixed outside - maybe because I asked him to and then spent several hours moving too little plaster about. Waited longer than he suggested to be sure it was dry and emulsioned it. It soaked through the thin stuff and softened the pva they use underneath.

It's stopped me dead just when the easy part comes - fitting new units. Phoned and he said it will have to be chobbled off and he'd take a look the following evening. Didn't turn up of course. Immediate reaction, fury, find some sort of consultant, get a report, get some on in to fix and make him pay the bill. Time's a problem. I want it finished so will be tiling the bits that can be seen. That means removing some tiling I've done and not using the tiles we've bought as the size is unsuitable. Or getting another plasterer in and praying.








Worst thing is I had him in to fix another wall around a new window we had installed. Not bad but no corner reinforcement, done long ago and chipped in places as a result.The wall where it's super thin was rather wavy so thought may as well have that done as well. I can see the shape of the 3mm skim corner angles down one side of the window now. So I guess I'll fix that myself with Gyproc Easy-Fill.








Lifes fun ain't it.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt

Not bashing all plasterers but I've had three bad ones. The drunk one took the piss though lol. To be fair, even though he missed one wall, he actually did an ok job considering. It was a bit "rustic" in places but we can live with that.

Our usual builder/plasterer is the only guy we will use now. Just wait until he's free. Then at least we know we will be happy.


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Don't talk to me about plasterers John. On day two, we found ours pissed asleep on the living room floor. He had been helping himself to our booze!!!


I'm surprised no one has said this . . . Was he plastered . . .


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Don't talk to me about plasterers John. On day two, we found ours pissed asleep on the living room floor. He had been helping himself to our booze!!!


I supposed he dried out eventually - or did he go off . . .


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I'm surprised no one has said this . . . Was he plastered . . .


We were all thinking it


----------



## jymbob

People who miss the end off "end of discussion"

Also people who attach "-gate" to the end of something because either a) they've not come across the word "scandal" or b) they have no idea what Watergate was (and still is).


----------



## Drewster

jymbob said:


> People who miss the end off "end of discussion"
> 
> Also people who attach "-gate" to the end of something because either a) they've not come across the word "scandal" or b) they have no idea what Watergate was (and still is).


Why wasn't it Watergate-gate?


----------



## jymbob

Drewster said:


> Why wasn't it Watergate-gate?


 I believe I covered this in points a and b, above


----------



## Drewster

jymbob said:


> I believe I covered this in points a and b, above


I believe you might have.... I was merely riding your coat-tails for comic effect!

(And now that I have made a point, however weak, and I want to end it there so that you don't have an opportunity to shoot down my fallacy with facts or reasoned argument........) END OF!! ;-)


----------



## jymbob

Drewster said:


> (And now that I have made a point, however weak, and I want to end it there so that you don't have an opportunity to shoot down my fallacy with facts or reasoned argument........) END OF!! ;-)


Gyaaah!


----------



## jymbob

Drewster said:


> Why wasn't it Watergate-gate?


More problematic: what happens when there's a scandal about unreported chemicals in drinking water? We've already used up the name!


----------



## Hasi

Endofgate that.


----------



## PPapa

Did Tapatalk change the way ads are getting clicked on? Previously I haven't had issues with scrolling, but now if I tap, hold and swipe up, it still opens up the ad!

I should just get an ad-free version, but I'm too frustrated to let them force me into it!!!


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Did Tapatalk change the way ads are getting clicked on? Previously I haven't had issues with scrolling, but now if I tap, hold and swipe up, it still opens up the ad!
> 
> I should just get an ad-free version, but I'm too frustrated to let them force me into it!!!


I paid my 4 quid or whatever it was for a year. No ads, but lately it has been next to useless on my iPad. Missing new posts and just not keeping up with the latest forum stuff whatsoever!


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> I paid my 4 quid or whatever it was for a year. No ads, but lately it has been next to useless on my iPad. Missing new posts and just not keeping up with the latest forum stuff whatsoever!


It's not much, but I'm just annoyed with it enough that I don't want to give money to them!

Although they do provide some good features...


----------



## hotmetal

Tapatalk is great; it's just that they keep meddling with it and changing the UI for no apparent reason, generally breaking stuff that worked and making the ads ever more intrusive. If the entire dev team took the money and went on permanent holiday about 20 versions ago it would rule the interwebz.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

[email protected]@dy [email protected]@ering [email protected]@ers.


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> [email protected]@dy [email protected]@ering [email protected]@ers.




Report it to your council. Fingers crossed thwre's something traceable in that lot.


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Report it to your council. Fingers crossed thwre's something traceable in that lot.


Yep! Did it immediately and got the Ward counsellor on to it


----------



## hotmetal

I've just had to report a similar fly tipping near me. Right next to a council sign saying "Please report fly tipping to (out of date phone number)."

When they catch these parasites they should force them to eat the damn mattresses.


----------



## mmmatron

PPapa said:


> Did Tapatalk change the way ads are getting clicked on? Previously I haven't had issues with scrolling, but now if I tap, hold and swipe up, it still opens up the ad!
> 
> I should just get an ad-free version, but I'm too frustrated to let them force me into it!!!


This has been driving me insane! Get redirected to the advert every time I scroll


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> [email protected]@dy [email protected]@ering [email protected]@ers.


Oooh M, this boils my blood! Lazy, inconsiderate


----------



## PPapa

mmmatron said:


> This has been driving me insane! Get redirected to the advert every time I scroll


They made me pay. They win.

On the other hand, as a software developer, I should appreciate the effort that goes into producing and maintaining software!


----------



## Drewster

PPapa said:


> They made me pay. They win.
> 
> On the other hand, as a software developer, I should appreciate the effort that goes into producing and maintaining software!


Judging by many comments on Tapatalk - as a software developer you ought to be pretty pissed off that the cowboys who hack it together are giving you a bad name.

Poor quality code and regression aren't exactly aspirational!


----------



## Nicknak

There are a group of people that like to call themselves travellers !!! That put a lot of effort looking for somewhere to dump rubbish that they have been paid to dispose of. despicable


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> They made me pay. They win.
> 
> On the other hand, as a software developer, I should appreciate the effort that goes into producing and maintaining software!


I ran on the free version for a while until one of their cut price offers came along. Figured £5 was a small price to pay for a lifetime without adverts considering how much I use it. It may have been different if the ads were at least semi relevant to the forums I was looking at (or my gender for that matter!)


----------



## mmmatron

PPapa said:


> They made me pay. They win.
> 
> On the other hand, as a software developer, I should appreciate the effort that goes into producing and maintaining software!


They've made it so bad, it feels like a matter of principle not to pay.


----------



## MildredM

Rant [email protected]@dy rant - it must have been dump-your-crap round here this weekend.


----------



## coffeechap

I



MildredM said:


> Rant [email protected]@dy rant - it must have been dump-your-crap round here this weekend.


I wondered when they fell off the roof rack!


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> [email protected]@dy [email protected]@ering [email protected]@ers.


Thought for a minute you'd been in our vicinity, but no, I'll see you and raise you five tyres, a double mattress and an estimated 50 drinks cans along with numerous fast food packages.

Usually this is down to travellers en-route to their caravan sites, large scale tipping is when they offer house clearances.

A give away is the absence of metal when they tip.

Jon.


----------



## thesmileyone

xpresso said:


> Thought for a minute you'd been in our vicinity, but no, I'll see you and raise you five tyres, a double mattress and an estimated 50 drinks cans along with numerous fast food packages.
> 
> Usually this is down to travellers en-route to their caravan sites, large scale tipping is when they offer house clearances.
> 
> A give away is the absence of metal when they tip.
> 
> Jon.


HOW DARE YOU!!!!!!11 blame it on the poor travellers!!!!111

You should be blaming the owner of the local manor house, remember?


----------



## xpresso

Just for a minute I very nearly committed another censored post removal until I read another post, I'm not sure its a 'Class' thing, more ignorance as they've not quite grown to a responsible age, yes old enough to drive but if their parents for the most part knew what they were doing I suspect they'd get their com'uppance.

Jon.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

xpresso said:


> if their parents for the most part knew what they were doing I suspect they'd get their com'uppance.
> 
> Jon.


For the most part the parents of these yobs couldn't give a shit and are too busy glued to the very latest smart phone while smoking (all paid for by the tax payer btw) to even notice.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anyway you need to update the stereotype, it's more likely to be vaping nowadays.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> Massive generalisation based on personal prejudice no doubt.
> 
> Do you write part time for the Daily Mail btw.


That's you doing the generalising.

it's based on my own personal experience, something you'd know nothing about, hence your wildly inaccurate assumption.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> That's you doing the generalising.
> 
> it's based on my own personal experience, something you'd know nothing about, hence your wildly inaccurate assumption.


Your data sample is how big ....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyway you need to update the stereotype, it's more likely to be vaping nowadays.


incorrect.

the people I see vaping are on their way to work.

I didnt see one perrson vaping while I was waiting outside the jobcentre to open its doors on a Monday morning for us to all attend our weekly assessments (our, being the ones that had been deemed habitually unemployed and hadn't had a job in 2 years) plenty of smokers glued to the latest smartphones though, and they all threw their cigarette butts on the floor.

So pull your neck in


----------



## jimbojohn55

I used to come here when it was all trees and buttercups &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. actually that was another thread entirely...&#8230;.. well as im here I shall vent some professional steam

The F*****G state of small minded councils and the K**B H**D S***S who run F*****G half A***D procurement departments couldn't tell a quality service if it bit them on the A**E

That's made me feel sooo much better


----------



## Rhys

Hmmmm.. A few insults flying around here I see..

Since we are all adults (mostly) all I'll add is this..










Play nicely kiddies


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jimbojohn55 said:


> I used to come here when it was all trees and buttercups &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. actually that was another thread entirely...&#8230;.. well as im here I shall vent some professional steam
> 
> The F*****G state of small minded councils and the K**B H**D S***S who run F*****G half A***D procurement departments couldn't tell a quality service if it bit them on the A**E
> 
> That's made me feel sooo much better


Finished the crossword a bit too quickly this morning - so filling in the gaps above was interesting challenge


----------



## Nicknak

The Systemic Kid said:


> Finished the crossword a bit too quickly this morning - so filling in the gaps above was interesting challenge


I could only get the swear words







...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nicknak said:


> I could only get the swear words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a sign I saw saying 'dyslexia rules KO' - never figured that one out.


----------



## Nicknak

The Systemic Kid said:


> Reminds me of a sign I saw saying 'dyslexia rules KO' - never figured that one out.


Might be ,I've got Tourette or Coprolalia ( I looked the last one up)


----------



## PPapa

Talking of forum rants, it looks like some troll-like figures succeeded at disturbing the forum. I don't mind banter (and I miss jeebsy's replies - fun to see his replies from 2015/2016), but it's not fun anymore.

Go to Sporify, find Sophie Hutchings and hit play. Might chill some folk down a bit!

Meanwhile, I'll do exactly that and take a break from the public forum.


----------



## xpresso

Jumbo Ratty said:


> For the most part the parents of these yobs couldn't give a shit and are too busy glued to the very latest smart phone while smoking (all paid for by the tax payer btw) to even notice.


Well yes there is that in it as well, plus satellite dishes on their houses.

Jon.


----------



## thesmileyone

I saw a prime example of that the other day, two kids running right at a road about 20 meters ahead of their mother, who was morbidly obese waddling with a "***" in one hand and her massive smartphone in the other, not taking any notice of her kids at all. I feel bad for such children, I hope Chance takes pity on them and brings them a good life because there's no way their mother is going to help.


----------



## Rhys

thesmileyone said:


> I saw a prime example of that the other day, two kids running right at a road about 20 meters ahead of their mother, who was morbidly obese waddling with a "***" in one hand and her massive smartphone in the other, not taking any notice of her kids at all. I feel bad for such children, I hope Chance takes pity on them and brings them a good life because there's no way their mother is going to help.


In Holland they have lights on the kerb apparently so folks glued to their phones can see when it's safe to cross without looking up.. Crackers...


----------



## coffeechap

Jumbo Ratty said:


> So pull your neck in


But would he look like Gladstone small then?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jimbojohn55 said:


> I used to come here when it was all trees and buttercups &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. actually that was another thread entirely...&#8230;.. well as im here I shall vent some professional steam


Yes I remember those days unicorns, elves and flowers. The good old days with when forum members were respectful to each other....till Anthorn tipped even the mildest mannered forum member to pure rage.

Let's not mention Charlie...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Noooo, Clive - you're summoning dark spirits mentioning those whose names shall not be mentioned.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## hotmetal

The Systemic Kid said:


> Noooo, Clive - you're summoning dark spirits mentioning those whose names shall not be mentioned.


I didn't know Lord Voldemort's Italian granny used a jug and a microwave to froth milk for her capo. BTW you forgot that numpty Noah . . .

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## coffeechap

hotmetal said:


> I didn't know Lord Voldemort's Italian granny used a jug and a microwave to froth milk for her capo. BTW you forgot that numpty Noah . . .
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Were they not one in the same? I think that have come back as the musketeers, minus dartanion


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah I have a funny feeling of deja vu lately too!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## coffeechap

hotmetal said:


> Yeah I have a funny feeling of deja vu lately too!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Perhaps not so funny


----------



## MildredM

Flipping neighbour up the road, admitting to repeatedly poking down a Swallow nest ? 'We don't like the mess'. In their plastic everything bungalow grrrrrrrrrrrf


----------



## Nicknak

A Eureka Zenith grinder less that a year old stops working ... Open it up and find one of the wires to the activation switch detached .. The other wire hanging on by two strands of wire ... Who do they get to make these ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Flipping neighbour up the road, admitting to repeatedly poking down a Swallow nest ? 'We don't like the mess'. In their plastic everything bungalow grrrrrrrrrrrf


 Sounds like he needs poking .... I was going to comment on bungalow dwellers thought better of it ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Sounds like he needs poking .... I was going to comment on bungalow dwellers thought better of it ?


 I just said the same to Ian, I want to go poke home and his wife out their bungalow!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nicknak said:


> A Eureka Zenith grinder less that a year old stops working ... Open it up and find one of the wires to the activation switch detached .. The other wire hanging on by two strands of wire ... Who do they get to make these ?


 Italy....


----------



## Nicknak

Mrboots2u said:


> Italy....


 That is funny , because I asked BB that when I got it .. when I opened the box the plastic base wasn't attached , the three screws were rattling around the box and one of the threaded bit in the base had no thread ?.. They did up the warranty to 4 years .. Now make working ... Should I check all the soldered joints ?


----------



## jimbojohn55

MildredM said:


> I just said the same to Ian, I want to go poke home and his wife out their bungalow!


 ive got a boat hook I found washed up on the beach its about 15ft long, your welcome to borrow it


----------



## Obidi

Elcee said:


> 1. The price of beans 2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates 3. Made by Knock delays 4. Kickstarter delays 5. Kickstarter - pledges 6. Indiegogo - delays 7. Indiegogo - perks 8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof 9. Ebay 10. Delivery companies 11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff 12. The cost of shipping 13. VAT and customs charges 14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero 15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden 16. Brexit 17. Michael Gove 18. Work instant coffee 19. Donald Trump 20. The Royal Wedding 21. Primark FM 22. Spam 23. International scam calls 24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time. 25. Forum sales rules 26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles. 27. What happened to drinking traditional espresso? 28. Not being able to find the thread or post you were clearly just reading. 29. All my coffee is sour. 30. All my posts are sour. 31. Watching a Barista not pay any attention while making your pour over. This person evidently needs to see @fatboyslim's RMBS thread.


 Oooerrrr, this post is bringing on a rant............


----------



## Obidi

Obidi said:


> Oooerrrr, this post is bringing on a rant............


 Hehe, the quote looks fine, the original post was all over the place.........like this

1. The price of beans 2. Cheap beans on Amazon with no roast dates 3. Made by Knock delays 4. Kickstarter delays 5. Kickstarter - pledges 6. Indiegogo - delays 7. Indiegogo - perks 8. Cheap scales that aren't waterproof 9. Ebay 10. Delivery companies 11. Fly-by-night sites selling coffee stuff 12. The cost of shipping 13. VAT and customs charges 14. Starbucks, Costa, Caffe Nero 15. Neighbours that cut your Rowan tree level with the boundary fence to a depth of 5 feet into your own garden 16. Brexit 17. Michael Gove 18. Work instant coffee 19. Donald Trump 20. The Royal Wedding 21. Primark FM 22. Spam 23. International scam calls 24. Amazon "you were out" notification email even though you were home at the time. 25. Forum sales rules 26. Why do people take so long to pay for raffles. 27. What happened to drinking traditional espresso? 28. Not being able to find the thread or post you were clearly just reading. 29. All my coffee is sour. 30. All my posts are sour. 31. Watching a Barista not pay any attention while making your pour over. This person evidently needs to see @fatboyslim's RMBS thread.

????


----------



## PPapa

Is anyone else having issues with Tapatalk on this forum?

I haven't been able to open the Postie thread for quite some time now. If someone interacts with these posts, I cannot navigate to them either. Given how the upgrade has been handled, I'm going to guess it's not Tapatalk issue...


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Is anyone else having issues with Tapatalk on this forum?
> 
> I haven't been able to open the Postie thread for quite some time now. If someone interacts with these posts, I cannot navigate to them either. Given how the upgrade has been handled, I'm going to guess it's not Tapatalk issue...


Most of the time it's Ok for me but every now & again the new posts feed refuses to refresh for a while.


----------



## Planter

I have the same issue as ashcroc. Works fine on other forums I use. So guessing it's more a CFUK thing.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

You know what's worse than man flu?

A real Monday.


----------



## PPapa

Hasi said:


> You know what's worse than man flu?
> A real Monday.


Take a Monday off then


----------



## Hasi

PPapa said:


> Take a Monday off then


 there's too many of them to dodge em all...


----------



## jymbob

Hasi said:


> there's too many of them to dodge em all...


Sometimes it feels like they happen every week


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> You know what's worse than man flu?
> 
> A real Monday.


 Is it. Monday ? .. oh yes the wife has gone to work ..peaceful Monday's


----------

